# منتديات المتداول العربي الاستراحة والمنتديات العامة استراحة اعضاء المتداول العربي  ::: نونية ابن القيم في وصف الجنه كامله :::  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## محمد العزب

فصل
فيما أعد الله تعالى في الجنة لأوليائه المتمسكين بالكتاب والسنة 
يا خاطب الحـور الحسان وطالبا*** لوصـالهن بجنـة الحيـوان
لو كنت تدري من خطبت ومن طلبـ***ـت بذلت ما تحوي من الأثمان
أو كنت تدري أين مسكنها جعلـ***ـت السعي منك لها على الأجفان
ولقد وصفت طريق مسكنها فان*** رمت الوصال فلا تكن بالواني
أسرع وحدث السير جهدك انما*** مسراك هذا ساعة لزمان
فاعشق وحدّث بالوصال النفس وابـ***ـذل مهرها ما دمت ذا امكان
واجعل صيامك قبل لقياها ويو***م الوصل يوم الفطر من رمضان
واجعل نعوت جمالها الحادي وسر*** تلقي المخاوف وهي ذات أمان  
لا يلهينك منزل لعبت به*** أيدي البلا من سالف الأزمان
فاقد ترحل عنه كل مسرة*** وتبدلت بالهم والأحزان
سجن يضيق بصاحب الايمان لـ***ـكن جنّة الماوى لذي الكفران
سكانها أهل الجهالة والبطا***لة والسفاهة أنجس السكان
وألذهم عيشا فأجلهم بحق *** الله ثم حقائق القرآن
عمرت بهم هذي الديار وأقفرت*** منخم ربوع العلم والايمان
قد آثروا الدنيا ولذة عيشها الـ***ـفاني على الجنات والرضوان
صحبوا الأماني وابتلوا بحظوظهم*** ورضوا بكل مذلة وهوان
كدحا وكدا لا يفتر عنهم*** ما فيه من غم ومن أحزان  
والله لو شاهدت هاتيك الصدو***ر رأيتها كمراجل النيران
ووقودها الشهوات والحسرات والآ***لام لا تخبو مدى الأزمان
أبدانهم أجداث هاتيك النفو***س اللائي قد قبرت مع الأبدان
أرواحهم في وحشة وجسومهم*** في كدحها لا في رضا الرحمن
هربوا من الرق الذي خلقوا له*** فبلو ربق النفس والشيطان
لا ترض ما اختاروه هم لنوفسهم*** فقد ارتضوا بالذل والحرمان
لو سارت الدنيا جناح بعوضة*** لم يسق منها الرب ذو الكفران
لكنها والله أحقر عنده*** من ذا الجناح القاصر الطيران
ولقد تولت بعد عن أصحابها*** فالسعد منها حل بالدبران
لا يرتجي منها الوفاء لصبها*** أين الوفا من غادر خوان
طبعت على كدر فكيف ينالها***صفو أهذا قط في الامكان
ياعاشق الدنيا تأهب للذي*** قد ناله العشاق كل زمان
أو ماسمعت بل رأيت مصارع الـ*** ـعشاق من شيب ومن شبان  
فصل
في صفة الجنة لتي أعدها الله ذو الفضل والمنة
لأوليائه المتمسكين بالكتاب والسنة  
فاسم اذا أوصافها وصفات ها***تيك المنازل ربة الاحسان
هي جنة طابت وطاب نعيمها***فنعيمها باق وليس بفان
دار السلام وجنة المأوى ومنـ***ـزل عسكر الايمان والقرآن
فالدار دار سلامة وخطابهم*** فيها سلام واسم ذي الغفران  
فصل
في عدد درجات الجنة وما بين كل درجتين 
درجاتها مائة وما بين اثنتيـ***ـن فذاك في التحقيق للحسبان
مثل الذي بين السماء وبين هذي***الأرض قول الصاق والبرهان
لكن عاليها هو الفردوس مسـ***ـقوف بعرش الخالق الرحمن
وسط الجنان وعلوها فلذاك كا***نت قبة من أحسن البنيان
منه تفجر سائر الأنهار فالـ***ـينبوع منه نازل بجنان  
فصل
في أبواب الجنة 
أبوابها حق ثمانية أتت*** في النص وهي لصاحب الاحسان
باب الجهاد وذاك أعلاها وبا***ب الصوم يدعي الباب بالريان 
ولكل سعي صالح باب ورب*** السعي منه داخل بأمان
ولسوف يدعى المرء من أبوابها*** جميعا إذا وفى حلى الايمان
منهم أبو بكر الصديق ذا*** ك خليفة المبعوث بالقرآن     
فصل
في مقدار ما بين الباب والباب منه 
سبعون عاما بين كل اثنين منـ***ـها قدّرت بالعد والحسبان
هذا حديث لقيط المعروف بالـ***ـخبر الطويل وذا عظيم الشان
وعليه كل جلالة ومهابة*** ولكم حواه بعد من عرفان  
فصل
في مقدار ما بين مصراعي الباب 
لكن بينهما مسيرة أربعيـ***ـن رواه حبر الامة الشيباني
في مسند بالرفع وهو لمسلم*** وقف كمرفوع بوجه ثان
ولقد روى تقديره بثلاثة الـ***أيام لكن عند ذي العرفان
أعني البخاري الرضي وهو منكر***وحديث رواية ذو نكران  
فصل
في مفتاح باب الجنة 
هذا وفتح الباب ليس بممكن*** الا بنفتاح على أسنان
مفتاحه بشهادة الاخلاص والتو***حيد تلك شهادة الايمان
أسنانه الأعمال وهي شرائع الـ***إسلام والمفتاح بالأسنان
لا تلغين هذا المثال فكم به*** من حل أشكال لذي العرفان  
فصل
في منشور الجنة الذي يوقع به لصاحبها 
هذا ومن يدخل فليس بداخل*** الا بتوقيع من الرحمن
وكذاك يكتب للفتى لدخوله*** من قبل توقيعانمشهوران
إحداهما بعد الممات وعرض أر***اح العباد به على الديان
فيقول رب العرش جا جلاله*** للكاتبين وهم أولو الديوان
ذا الاسم في الديوان يكتب ذاك ديـ***ـوان الجنان مجاور المنان
ديوان عليين أصحاب القرآ***ن وسنة المبعوث بالقرآن
فإذا انتهى للجسر يوم الحشر يعـ***ـطى للدخول اذا كتاب ثان
عنوانه هذا الكتاب من عزيـ***ـز راحم لفلان ابن فلان
فدعوه يدخل جنة المأوى التي ار***تفعت ولكن لقطوف دوان
هذا وقد كتب اسمه مذ كان في الـ***أرحام قبل ولادة الانسان
بل قبل ذلك هو وقت القبضتيـ***ـن كلاهما للعدل والاحسان
سبحان ذي الجبروت والملكوت والـ*** إجلال والاكرام والسبحان
والله أكبر عالم الأسرار والـ***إعلان واللحظات بالأجفان
والحمد لله السميع لسائر الـ***أصوات من سر ومن إعلان
وهو الموحد والمسبح والممجـ***ـد والحميد ومنزل القرآن
والأمر من قبل ومن بعد له*** سبحانك اللهم ذا السلطان  
فصل
في صفوف أهل الجنة 
هذا وان صفوفهم عشرون مع*** مائة وهذي الأمة الثلثان
يرويه عنه بريدة إسناده*** سرط الصحيح بمسند الشيباني
وله شواهد من حديث أبي هريـ***ـرة وابن مسعود وحبر زمان
أعني ابن عباس وفي إسناده*** رجل ضعيف غير ذي اتقان
ولقد أتانا في الصحيح بأنهم ***شطر وما اللفظان مختلفان
إذ قال أرجو تكونوا شطرهم*** هذا رجاء منه للرحمن
أعطاه رب العرش ما يرجو وزا***د من العطاء فعال ذي الاحسان  
فصل
في صفة أول زمرة تدخل الجنة 
هذا وأول زمرة فوجوههم*** كالبدر ليل الست بعد ثمان
السابقون هم وقد كانوا هنا*** أيضا أولي سبق الى الاحسان  
فصل
في صفة الزمرة الثانية 
والزمرة الأخرلا كأضواء كوكب*** في الأفق تنظره به العينان
أمشاطهم ذهب ورشحهم فمسـ***ـك خالص يا ذلة الحرمان  
فصل
في تفاضل أهل الجنة في الدرجات العلى 
ويرى الذين بذيلها من فوقهم*** مثل الكواكب رؤية بعيان
ما ذاك مختصا برسل الله بل*** لهم وللصديق ذي الايمان  
فصل
في ذكر أعلى أهل الجنة منزلة وأدناهم 
هذا وأعلاهم فناظر ربه*** في كل يوم وقته الطرفان
لكن أدناهم وما فيهم دني*** إذ ليس في الجنات من نقصان
فهو الذي تلقى مسافة ملكه*** بسنيننا ألفان كاملتان
فيرى بها أقصاه حقا مثل رؤ***يته لأدناه القريب الداني
أو ماسمعت بأن آخر أهلها*** يعطيه رب لعرش ذو الغفران
أضعاف دنيانا جميعا عشر أمـ***ـثال لها سبحان ذي الاحسان  
فصل
في ذكر سن اهل الجنة 
هذا وسنهم ثلاث مع ثلا***ثين التي هي قوة الشبان
وصغيرهم وكبيرهم في ذا على*** حد سواء ما سوى الولدان
ولقد روى الخدري أيضا أنهم*** أبناء عشر بعدها عشران
وكلاهما في الترمذي وليس ذا*** بتناقض بل ها هنا أمران
حذف الثلاث ونيف بعد العقو***د وذكر ذلك عندهم سيان
عند اتساع في الكلام فعندما*** يأتوا بتحرير فبالميزان  
فصل
في طول قامات أهل الجنة وعرضهم 
والطول طول أبيهم ستون لـ***ـكن عرضهم سبع بلا نقصان
الطول صح بغير شك في الصحيـ***ـحين اللذين هما لنا شمسان
والعرض لم نعرفه في احداهما*** لكن رواه أحمد الشيباني
هذا ولا يخفى التناسب بين هـ***ـذا العرض والطول البديع الشان
كل على مقدرا صاحبه وذا*** تقدير متقن صنعة الانسان  
فصل
في لحاهم وألوانهم 
ألوانهم بيض وليس لهم لحى*** جعد الشعور مكحّلوا الأجفان
هذا كمال الحسن في أبشارهم*** وشعورهم وكذلك العينان 
فصل
في لسان أهل الجنة 
ولقد أتى أثر بأن لسانهم*** بالمنطق العربي خير لسان
لكنّ في اسناده نظرا ففيـ***ـه راويان وما هما ثبتان
أعني العلاء هو ابن عمرو ثم يحـ***ـيى الأشعري وذان مغموزان  
فصل
في ريح أهل الجنة من مسيرة كم يوجد 
والريح يوجد من مسيرة أربعيـ***ـن وإن تشأ مائة فمرويان
وكذا روى سبعين أيضا صح هـ***ـذا كله وأتى به اثران
ما في رجالهما لنا من مطعن*** والجمع بين الكل ذو إمكان
وقد أتى تقديره مائة بخمـ***ـس ضربها من غير ما نقصان
إن صح هذا فهو أيضا والذي*** من قلبه في غاية الامكان
أما بحسب المدركين لريحها*** قربا وبعدا ما هما سيّان
أو باختلاف قرارها وعلوّها*** أيضا وذلك اضح التبيان
أو باختلاف السير أيضا فهو أنـ***ـواع بقدر إطاقة الانسان
ما بين ألفاظ الرسول تناقض*** بل ذلك في الأفهام والأذهان  
فصل
في أسبق الناس دخولا الى الجنة 
ونظير هذا سبق أهل الفقر للـ***ـجنات في تقديره أثران
مائة بخمس ضربها أو أربعيـ***ـن كلاهما في ذاك محفوظان
فأبو هريرة قد روى أولاهما*** وروى لنا الثاني صحابيان
هذا بحسب تفاوت الفقراء في أسـ***ـتحقاق سبقهم الى الاحسان
أو ذا بحسب تفاوت في الأغنيا***ء كلاهما لا شك موجودان
هذا وأولهم دخولا خير خلـ***ـق الله من قد خصّ بالقرآن
والأنبياء على مراتبهم من التـ***ـفضيل تلك مواهب المنان
هذا وأمة أحمد سباق با***قي الخلق عند دخولهم بجنان
وأحقهم بالسبق أسبقهم الى الـ***إسلام والتصديق بالقرآن
وكذا أبو بكر هو الصديق أسـ***ـبقهم دخولا قول عند ذي البرهان  
وروى ابن ماجه أن أولهم يصا***فحه اله العرش ذو الاحشان
ويكون أولهم دخولا جنة الـ***ـفردوس ذلك قامع الكفران
فاروق دين الله ناصر قوله*** ورسوله وشرائع الايمان
لكنه أثر ضعيف فيه مجـ***ـروح يسمى خالدا ببيان
لو صلح كان عمومه المخصوص بالصـ***ـديق قطعا غير ذي نكران
هذا وأولهم دخولا فهو حمـ***ـاد على الحلالات للرحمن
إن كان في السراء أصبح حامدا*** أو كان في الضرا فحمد ثان
هذا الذي هو عارف بإلهه*** وصفائه وكماله الرباني
وكذا الشهيد فسبقه متيقن*** وهو الجدير بذلك الاحسان
وكذلك الملوك حين يقوم بالـ***ـحقين سباق بغير توان
وكذا فقير ذو عيال ليس بالـ***ـملحاح بل ذو عفة وصيان  
فصل
في عدد الجنات وأجناسها 
والجنة اسم الجنس وهي كثيرة*** جدا ولكن أصلها نوعان
ذهبيتان بكل ما حوتاه من*** حلى وآنية ومن بنيان
وكذاك أيضا ففضة ثنتان من*** حلى وبنيان وكل أوان
لكن دار الخلد والمأوى وعد***ن والسلام اضافة لمعان
أوصافها استدعت اضفتها اليـ***ـها مدحة مع غاية التبيان
لكنما الفردوس أعلاها وأو***سطها مساكن صفوة الرحمن
أعلاه منزلة لأعلى الخلق منـ***ـزلة هو المبعوث بالقرآن
وهي الوسيلة وهي أعلى رتبة*** خلصت له فضلا من الرحمن  
ولقد أتى في سورة الرحمن تفـ***ـضيل الجنان مفصلا ببيان
هي أربع ثنتان فاضلتان ثم*** يليهما ثنتان مفضولان
فالأوليان الفضليان لأوجه*** عشر ويعسر نظمها بوزان
واذا تأملت السياق وجدتها*** فيه تلوح لمن له عينان  
سبحان من غرست يداه جنة الـ***فردوس عند تكامل البنيان
ويداه أيضا أتقنت لبنائها*** فتبارك الرحمن أعظم بان
هي في الجنان كآدم وكلاهما*** تفضيله من أجل هذا الشان
لكنما الجهميّ ليس لديه من*** ذا الفضل شيء فهو ذو نكران
ولد عقوق عق والده ولم*** يثبت بذا فضلا على شيطان
فكلاهما تأثير قدرته وتأ***ثير المشيئة ليس ثم يدان
آلاهما أو نعمتاه وخلقه*** كل بنعمة ربه المنان  
لما قضى رب العباد العرش قا***ل تكلمي فتكلمت ببيان
قد أفلح العبد الذي هو مؤمن*** ماذا ادّخرت له من الاحسان
ولقد روى حقا أبو الدرداء ذا***ك عويمر أثرا عظيم الشان
يهتز قلب العبد عند سماعه*** طربا بقدر حلاوة الايمان
ما مثله أبدا يقال برأيه*** أو كان يا أهلا بذا العرفان
فيه النزول ثلاث ساعات فاحـ***ـداهن ينظر في الكتاب الثاني
يمحو ويثبت ما يشاء بحكمة*** وبعزة وبرحمة وحنان
فترى الفتى يمسي على حال ويصـ***ـبح في سواها ما هما مثلان
هو نائم واموره قد دبرت*** ليلا ولا يدري بذاك الشان
والساعة الأخرى الى عدن مسا*** كن أهله هم صفوة الرحمن
الرسل ثم الأنبياء ومعهم الصـ***ـديق حسب فلا تكن بجبان
فيها الذي والله لا عين رأت*** كلا ولا سمعت به الأذنان
كلا ولا قلب به خطر المثا***ل له تعالى الله ذو السلطان
والساعة الأخرى الى هذي السما***ء يقول هل من تائب ندمان
أو داع أو مستغفر أو سائل*** أعطيه اني واسع الاحسان
حتى يصلي الفجر يشهدها مع الـ***أملاك تلك شهادة القرآن
هذا الحديث بطوله وسياقه*** وتمامه في سنة الطبراني  
فصل
في بناء الجنة 
وبناؤها اللبنات من ذهب*** وأخرى فضة نوعان محتلفان
وقصورها من لؤلؤ وزبرجد*** أو فضة أو خالص العيقان
وكذاك من در وياقوت به*** نظم الناء بغاية الاتقان
والطين مسك خالص أو زعفرا***ن جابذا أثران مقبولان
ليسا بمختلفين لا تنكرهما*** فهما الملاط لذلك البنيان  
فصل
في أرضها وحصبائها وتربها  
والأرض مرمرة مخالص فضة*** مثل المرات تناله العينان
في مسلم تشبيهها بالدرمك الصـ***ـافي وبالمسك العظيم الشان
هذا لحسن اللون لكن ذا لطيـ**ـب الريح صار هناك تشبيهان
حصباؤها در وياقوت كذا***ك لآلىء نثرت كنثر جمان
وترابها من زعفران أو من المـ***ـسك الذي ما استلّ من غزلان  
فصل
في صفة غرفاتها 
غرفاتها في الجو ينظر بطنها *** من ظهرها والظهر من بطنان
سكانها أهل القيام مع الصيا***م وطيب الكلمات والاحسان
ثنتان خالص حقه سبحانه***وعبيده أيضا لهم ثنتان  
فصل
في خيام اهل الجنة 
للعبد فيها خيمة من لؤلؤ*** قد جوفت هي صنعة الرحمن
ستون ميلا طولها في الجو في*** كل الزوايا أجمل النسوان
يغشى الجميع فلا يشاهد بعضهم*** بعضا وهذا لاتساع مكان
فيها مقاصير بها الأبواب من*** ذهب ودر زين بالمرجان
وخيامها منصوبة برياضها*** وشواطئ الأنهار ذي الجريان
ما في الخيام سوى التي لو قابلت*** للنيرين لقلت منكسفان
له هاتيك الخيام فكم بها*** للقلب من علق ومن أشجان
فيهن حور قاصرات الطرف خيـ***ـرات حسان من خير حسان
خيرات أخلاق حسان أوجها*** فالحسن والاحسان متفقان  
فصل
في أرائكها وسررها 
فيها الأرائك وهي من سرر عليـ***ـهن الحجال كثيرة الألوان
لا تستحق اسم الأرائك دون ها***تيك الحجال وذاك وضع لسان
بشخنانة يدعونها بلسان فا***رس وهو ظهر البيت ذي الأركان  
فصل
في أشجارها وثمارها وظلالها  
أشجارها نوعان منها ما له *** في هذه الدنيا مثال ذان
كالسدر أصل النبق مخضود مكا***ن الشوك من ثمر ذوي ألوان
هذا وظل السدر من خير الظلا***ل ونفعه الترويح للأبدان
وثماره أيضا ذوات منافع*** من بعضها تفريح ذي الأحزان
والطلح وهو الموز منضود كما*** نضدت يد باصابع وبنان
أو أنه شجر البوادي موقرا*** حملا مكان الشوك في الأغصان
وكذلك الرمان والأعناب التي منها القطوف دوان  
هذا ونوع ما له في هذه الد***نيا نظير كي يرى بعيان
يكفي من التعجاج قول الهنا*** من كل فاكهة بها زوجان
وأتوا به متشابها في اللون مخـ***ـتلف الطعوم فذاك ذو ألوان
أو أنه متشابه في الاسم مخـ***ـتلف الجعوم فذاك قول ثان
أو انه وسط خيار كله*** فالفحل منه ليس ذا ثنيان
أو أنه لثمارنا ذي مشبه*** في اسم ولون ليس يختلفان
لكن لبهجتها ولذة طعمها*** أمر سوى هذا الذي تجدان
فيلذها في الأكل عند منالها*** وتلذها من قبله العينان
قال ابن عباس وما بالجنة الـ***ـعليا سوى أسماء ما تريان
يعني الحقائق لا تماثل هذه*** وكلاهما في الاسم متفقان   
يا طيب هاتيك الثمار وغرسها*** في المسك ذاب الترب للبستان
وكذلك الماء الذي يسقى به*** ياطيب ذاك الورد للظوآن
وإذا تناولت المار أتت نظيـ***ـرتها فحلت دونها بمكان
لم تنقطع أبدا ولم ترقب نزو***ل الشمس من حمل الى ميزان
وكذاك لم تمنع ولم تحنج الى*** أن ترتقي للقنو في العيدان
بل ذللت القطوف فكيف ما***شئت انتزعت بأسهل الامكان
ولقد أتى أثر بأن الساق من*** ذهب رواه الترمذي ببيان
قال ابن عباس وهاتيك الجذو***ع زمرد من أحسن الألوان
ومقطعاتهم من الكرم الذي***فيها ومن سعة من العقيان
وثمارها ما فيه من عجم كأمـ***ـثال القلال فجلّ ذو الاحسان
وظلالها معدودة ليست تقي*** حرا ولا شمسا وأنى ذان
أو ما سمعت بظل أصل واحد*** فيه يسير الراكب العجلان
مائة سنين قدرت لا تنقضي*** هذا العظيم الأصل والأفنان
ولقد روى الخدري أيضا أن طو***بى قدريها مائة بلا نقصان
تتفتح الأكمام فيها عن لبا***سهم بما شاءوا من الألوان  
فصل
في سماع أهل الجنة 
قال ابن عباس ويرسل ربنا*** ريحا تهز ذوائب الأغصان
فتثير أصواتا تلذ لمسمع الا***نسان كالنغمات بالأوزان
يا لذة الأسماع لا تتعوضي*** بلذاذة الأوتار والعيدان
أو ما سمعت سماعهم فيها غنا***ء الحور بالأصوات والألحان
واها لذيّاك السماع فإنه*** ملئت به الأذنان بالاحسان
واها لذيّاك السماع وطيبه*** من مثل أقمار على أغصان
واها لذيّاك السماع فكم به*** للقلب من طرب ومن أشجان
واها لذيّاك السماع ولم أقل*** ذيّاك تصغيرا له بلسان
ما ظن سامعه بصوت أطيب الـ*** أصوات من حور الجنان حسان
نحن النواعم والخوالد خيرا***ت كاملات الحسن والاحسان
لسنا نموت ولا نخاف وما لنا*** سخط ولا ضغن من الأضغان
طوبى لمن كنا له وكذاك طو***بى للذي هو حظنا لفظان
في ذاك آثار روين وذكرها*** في الترمذي ومعجم الطبراني
ورواه يحيى شيخ الأوزاعي تفـ***ـسيرا للفظة يحبرون أغان  
نزه سماعك إن أردت سماع ذيـ***ـاك الغناء عن هذه الألحان
لا تؤثر الأدنى على الأعلى فتحـ***ـرم ذا وذا يا ذلة الحرمان 
إن اختيارك للسماع النازل الـ***أدنى على الأعلى من النقصان
والله أن سماعهم في القلب والـ***إيمان مثل السم في الأبدان
والله ما انفك الذي هو دأبه*** أبدا من الاشراك بالرحمن
فلقلب بيت الرب جل جلاله*** حبا واخلاصا مع الاحسان
فإذا تعلق بالسماع اصاره*** عبدا لكل فلانة وفلان
حب الكتاب وحب ألحان الغنا*** في قلب عبد ليس يجتمعان
ثقل الكتاب عليهملما رأوا*** تقييده بشرائع الايمان
واللهو خف عليهم ولما رأوا*** ما فيه من طرب ومن ألحان
قوت النفوس وانما القرآن قو***ت القلب أنى يستوي القوتان
ولذا تراه حظ ذي النقصان كالـ***ـجهال والصبيان والنسوان
وألذهم فيه أقلهم من العقل*** الصحيح فسل أخا العرفان
يا لذة الفساق لست كلذة الـ***أبرار في عقل ولا قرآن  
فصل
في انهار الجنة 
أنهارها في غير أخدود جرت*** سبحان ممسكها عن الفيضان
من تحتهم تجري كما شاءوا مفجـ***ـرة وما للنهر من نقصان
عسل مصفى ثم ماء ثم خمـ***ـر ثم أنهار من الألبان
والله ما تلك المواد كهذه*** لكن هما في اللفظ مجتمعان
هذا وبينهما يسير تشابه*** وهو اشتراك قام بالأذهان 
فصل
في طعام أهل الجنة 
وطعامهم ما تشتهيه نفوسهم*** ولحوم طير ناعم وسمان
وفواكه شتى بحسب مناهم*** يا شبعة كملت لذي الايمان
لحم وخمر والنسا وفواكه*** والطيب مع روح ومع ريحان
وصحافهم ذهب تطوف عليهم*** بأكف خدام من الولدان
وانظر الى جعل اللذاذة للعيو***ن وشهوة للنفس في القرآن
للعين منها لذة تدعو الى*** شهواتها بالنفس والأمران
سبب التناول وهو يوجب لذة*** أخرى سوى ما نالت العينان   
فصل في شرابهم 
يسقون فيها من رحيق ختمه*** بالمسك أوله كمثله الثاني
مع خمرة لذت لشاربها بلا*** غول ولا داء ولا نقصان
والخمر في الدنيا فهذا وصفها*** تغتال عقل الشارب السكران
وبها من الأدواء ما هي أهله*** ويخاف من عدم لذي الوجدان
فنفى لنا الرحمن أجمعها عن الـ***ـخمر التي في جنة الحيوان
وشرابهم من سلسبيل مزجه الـ***ـكافور ذاك شراب ذي الاحسان
هذا شرب أولي اليمين ولكن الـ***أبرار شربهم المقرب خيرة الرحمن
صفى المقرب سعيه فصفا له*** ذاك الشراب فتلك تصفيتان
لكن أصحاب اليمين فأهل مز***ج بالمباح وليس بالعصيان
مزج الشراب لهم كما مزجوا*** هم الأعمال ذاك المزج بالميزان
هذا وذو التخليط مزجا أمره*** والحكم فيه لربه الديان  
فصل
في مصرف طعامهم وشرابهم وهضمه 
هذا وتصريف المآكل منهم*** عرق يفيض لهم من الأبدان
كروائح المسك الذي ما فيه خلـ***ـط غيره من سائر الألوان
فتعود هانيك البطون ضوامرا*** تبغي الطعام على مدى الأزمان
لا غائط فيها ولا بول ولا*** مخط ولا بصق من الانسان
ولهم جشاء ريحه مسك يكو***ن به تمام الهم بالاحسان
هذا وهذا صح عنه فواحد*** في مسلم ولأحمد الأثران  فصل
في لباس أهل الجنة 
وهم الملوك على الأسرة فوق ها***تيك الرؤوس مرصع التيجان
ولباسهم من سندس خضر ومن*** استبرق نوعان معروفان
ما ذلك من دود بنى من فوقه*** تلك البيوت وعاد ذا الطيران
كلا ولا نسجت على المنوال نسـ***ـج ثيابنا بالقطن والكتان
لكنها حلل تشق ثمارها*** عنها رأيت شقائق النعمان
بيض وخضر ثم صفر ثم حمـ***ـر كالرباط بأحسن الألوان
لا تقرب الدنس المقرب للبلى*** ما للبلى فيهن من سلطان
ونصيف احداهن وهو خمارها*** ليست له الدنيا من الأثمان
سبعون من حلل عليها لا تعو***ق الطرق عن مخ ورا الساقان
لكن يراه من ورا ذا كله*** مثل الشراب لذي زجاج أوان  
فصل
في فرشهم وما يتبعها 
والفرش من استبرق قد بطنت*** ما ظنكم بظهارة لبطان
مرفوعة فوق الأسرة يتكئ*** هو والحبيب بخلوة وأمان
يتحدثان عن الأرائك ما ترى***حبين في الخلوات ينتجيان 
هذا وكم زريبة ونمارق*** ووسائد صفت بلا حسبان  
فصل
في حلى أهل الجنة 
والحلى أصفى لؤلؤ وزبرجد*** وكذاك أسورة من العقيان
ما ذاك يختص الاناث وانما*** هو للاناث كذاك للذكران
التاركين لباسه في هذه الد***نيا لأجل لباسه بجنان
أو ما سمعت بأن حليتهم الى*** حيث انتهاء وضوئهم بوزان
وكذا وضوء أبي هريرة كان قد*** فازت به العضدان والساقان
وسواه أنكر ذا عليه قائلا*** ما الساق موضع حلية الانسان
ما ذاك الا موضع الكعبين والز***ـدين لا الساقان والعضدان
وكذاك أهل الفقه مختلفون في*** هذا وفيه عندكم قولان
والراجح الأقوى انتهاء وضوئنا*** للمرفقين كذلك الكعبان
هذا الذي قد حده الرحمن في الـ***ـقرآن لا تعدل عن القرآن
واحفظ حدود الرب لا تتعدها*** وكذاك لا تجنح الى النقصان
وانظر الى فعل الرسول تجده قد***أبدى المراد وجاء بالتبيان
ومن استطاع يطيل غرته فمو***قوف على الراوي هو الفوقاني
فأبو هريرة قال ذا من كيسه*** فغدا يميزه أولو العرفان
ونعيم الراوي له قد شك في*** رفع الحديث كذا روى الشيباني
وإطالة الغرات ليس ببمكن*** أبدا وذا في غاية التبيان  
فصل
في صفة عرائس الجنة وحسنهن وجمالهن ولذة وصالهن ومهورهن 
يا من يطوف بكعبة الحسن التي*** خفت بذاك الحجر والأركان
ويظل يسعى دائما حول الصفا*** ومحسّر مسعاه لا العلمان
ويروم قربان الوصال على منى*** والخيف يحجبه عن القربان
فلذا تراه محرما أبدا ومو***ضع حله منه فليس بدان
يبغي التمتع مفردا من حبه*** متجردا يبغي شفيع قران
فيظل بالجمرات يرمي قلبه*** هذي مناسكه بكل زمان
والناس قد قضوا مناسكهم وقد*** حثوا ركائبهم الى الأوطان
وحدت بهم همم لهم وعزائم*** نحو المنازل أول الأزمان
زفعت لهم في السير أعلام الوصا***ل فشمّروا يا خيبة الكسلان  
ورأوا على بعد خياما نشرفا***ت مشرقات النور والبرهان
فتيمموا تلك الخيام فآنسوا*** فيهن أقمارا بلا نقصان
من قاصرات الطرف لا تبغى سوى**** محبوبها من سائر الشبان
قصرت عليه طرفها من حسنه*** والطرف في ذا الوجه للنسوان
أو أنها قصرت عليه طرفه*** من حسنها فالطرف للذكران
والأول المعهود من وضع الخطا***ب فلا تحدن عن ظاهر القرآن
ولربما دلت اشارته على الثـ***ـاني فتلك اشارة لمعان
هذا وليس القاصرات كمن غدت*** مقصورة فهما اذا صنفان  
يا مطلق الطرف المعذب في الألى*** جردن عن حسن وعن احسان
لا تسبينّك صورة من تحتها*** الداء الدوي تبوء بالخسران
قبحت خلائقها وقبح فعلها*** شيطانه في صورة الانسان
تنقاد للأنذال والأرذال هم*** أكفاؤها من دون ذي الاحسان
ما ثم من دين ولا عقل ولا*** خلق ولا خوف من الرحمن
وجمالها زور ومصنوع فان*** تركته لم تطمح لها العينان
طبعت على ترك الحفاظ فما لها*** بوفاء حق البعل قط يدان
ان قصر الساعي عليها ساعة *** قالت وهل أوليت من احسان
أو رام تقويما لها استعصت ولم*** تقبل سوى التعويج والنقصان
أفكارها في المكر والكيد الذي*** قد حار فيه فكرة الانسان 
فجمالها قشر رقيق تحته*** ما شئت من عيب ومن نقصان
نقد رديء فوقه من فضة*** شيء يظن به من الأثمان
فالناقدون يرون ماذا تحته*** والناس أكثرهم من العميان  
أما جميلات الوجوه فخائنا***ت بعولهن وهن للأخدان
والحافظات الغيب منهن التي*** قد أصبحت فردا من النسوان
فانظر مصارع من يليك ومن خلا*** من قبل من شيب ومن شبان
وارغب بعقلك أن تبيع العالي الـ***ـباقي بذا الأدنى الذي هو فان
إن كان قد أعياك خود مثل ما*** تبغي ولم تظفر الى ذا الآن
فاخطب من الرحمن خودا ثم قد*** م مهرها ما دمت ذا إمكان
ذاك النكاح عليك أيسر أن يكن*** لك نسبة للعلم والايمان
والله لم تخرج الى الدنيا للذ***ة عيشها أو للحطام الفاني
لكن خرجت لكي تعد الزاد للـ***أخرى فجئت بأقبح الخسران
أهملت جمع الزاد حتى فات بل*** فات الذي ألهاك عن ذا الشان
والله لو أنّ القلوب سليمة*** لتقطعت أسفا من الحرمان
لكنها سكرى بحب حياتها الد***نيا وسوف نفيق بعد زمان  
فصل 
فاسمع صفات عرائس الجنات ثم اخـ***ـتر لنفسك يا أخا العرفان
حور حسان قد كملن خلائقا*** ومحاسنا من أجمل النسوان
حتى يحار الطرف في الحسن الذي*** قد ألبست فالطرف كالحيران
ويقول لما أن يشاهد حسنها*** سبحان معطي الحسن والاحسان
والطرف يشري من كؤوس جمالها*** فتراه مثل الشارب النشوان
كملت خلائقها وأكمل حسنها*** كالبدر ليل الست بعد ثمان
والشمس تجري في محاسن وجهها** والليل تحت ذوائب الأغصان
فتراه يعجب وهو موضع ذاك من*** ليل وشمس كيف يجتمعان
فيقول سبحان الذي ذا صنعه***سبحان متقن صنعة الانسان
لا اليل يدرك شمسها فتغيب عنـ***ـد مجيئه حتى الصباح الثاني
والشمس لا تأتي بطرد الليل بل*** يتصاحبان كلاهما اخوان  
وكلاهما مرآة صاحبه اذا*** ما شاء يبصر وجهه يريان
فيرى محاسن وجهه في وجها*** وترى محاسنها به بعيان
حمر الخدود ثغورهن لآلئ*** سود العيون فواتر الأجفان
والبرق يبدو حين يبسم ثغرها*** فيضيء سقف القفصر بالجدران
ولقد روينا أن برقا ساطعا*** يبدو فيسأل عنه من بجنان
فيقال هذا ضوء ثغر صاحبك*** في الجنة العليا كما تريان
لله لاثم ذلك الثغر الذي*** في لثمه إدراك كل أمان
ريانة الأعطاف من ماء الشبا***ب فغصنها بالماء ذو جريان
لما جرى ماء النعيم بغصنها*** حمل الثمار كثيرة الألوان
فالورد والتفاح والرمان في*** غصن تعالى غارس البستان  
والقد منها كالقضيب اللدن في*** حسن القوام كأوسط القضبان
في مغرس كالعاج تحسب أنه*** عالي النقا أو واحد الكثبان
لا الظهر يلحقها وليس ثديها*** بلواحق للبطن أو بدوان
لكنهن كواعب ونواهد*** فثديهن كألطف الرمان
والجيد ذو طول وحسن في بيا***ض واعتدال ليس ذا نكران
يشكو الحليّ بعاده فله مدى الـ***أيام وسواس من الهجران
والمعصمان فان تشأ شبههما*** بسبيكتين عليهما كفان
كالزبد لينا في نعومة ملمس*** أصداف در دورت بوزان
والصدر متسع على بطن لها*** حفت به خصران ذا أثمان
وعليه أحسن سرة هي مجمع الـ***ـخصرين قد غارت من الأعكان
حق من العاج استدار وحوله*** حبات مسك جل ذو الاتقان  
وإذا انحدرت رأيت أمرا هائلا*** ما للصفات عليه من سلطان
لا الحيض يغشاه ولا بول ولا*** شيء من الآفات في النسوان
فخذان قد جفا به حرسا له*** فجنابه في عزة وصيان
قاما بخدمته هو السلطان بيـ***ـنهما وحق طاعة السلطان
وهو المطاع أميره لا ينثني*** عنه ولا هو عنده بجبان
وجماعها فهو الشفا لصبها*** فالصبّ منه ليس بالضجران
وإذا يجامعها تعود كما أتت*** بكرا بغير دم ولا نقصان
فهو الشهي وعضوه لا ينثني*** جاء الحديث بذا بلا نكران
ولقد رأينا أن شغلهم الذي*** قد جاء في يس دون بيان
شغل العروس بعرسه من بعدما*** عبثت به الأشواق طول زمان
بالله لا تسأله عن أشغاله*** تلك اليالي شأنه ذو شان
واضرب لهم مثلا بصب غاب عن*** محبوبه في شاسع البلدان
والشوق يزعجه اليه وما له***بلقائه سبب من الامكان
وافى اليه بعد طول مغيبه*** عنه وصار الوصل ذا امكان
أتلومه ان صار ذا شغل به*** لا والذي أعطى بلا حسبان
يا رب غفرا قد طغت أقلامنا*** يا رب معذرة من الطغيان  
فصل 
أقدامها من فضة قد ركبت*** من فوقها ساقان ملتفان
والساق مثل العاج ملموم يرى*** مخ العظام وراءه بعيان
والريح مسك الجسوم نواعم*** واللون كالياقوت والمرجان
وكلاهما يسبي العقول بنغمة*** زادت على الأوتار والعيدان
وهي العروب بشكلها وبدرها*** ونحبب للزوج كل أوان
وهي التي عند الجماع تزيد في*** حركاتها للعين والأذنان
لطفا وحسن تبعل وتغنج*** وتحبب تفسير ذي العرفان
تلك الحلاوة والملاحة أوجبا*** اطلاق هذا اللفظ وضع لسان
فملاحة التصوير قبل غناجها*** هي أول وهي المحل الثاني
فإذا هما اجتمعا لصب وامق*** بلغت به اللذات كل مكان  
فصل 
أتراب سن واحد متماثل*** سن الشباب لأجمل الشبان
بكر فلم يأخذ بكارتها سوى الـ***ـمحبوب من انس ولا من جان
حصن عليه حارس من أعظن الـ***ـحرّاس بأسا شأنه ذو شان
فاذا أحسّ بداخل للحصن ولـ***ـى هاربا فتراه ذا امعان
ويعود وهنا حين رب الحصن يخـ***ـرج منه فهو كذا مدى الأزمان
وكذا رواه أبو هريرة أنها*** تنصاغ بكرا للجماع الثاني
لكن دراجا أبا السمح الذي*** فيه يضعفه أولو الاتقان
هذا وبعضهم يصحح عنه في التـ***ـفسير كالمولود من حبان
فحديثه دون الصحيح وأنه*** فوق الضعيف وليس ذا اتقان  
يعطي المجامع قوة المائة التي أجـ***ـتمعت لأقوى واحد الانسان
لا أن قوته تضاعف هكذا*** اذ قد يكون لأضعف الأركان
ويكون أقوى منه ذا نقص من الـ***إيمان والأعمال والاحسان
ولقد روينا أنه يغشى بيو***م واحد مائة من النسوان
ورجاله شرط الصحيح رووا لهم*** فيه وذا في معجم الطبراني
هذا ودليل أن قدر نسائهم*** متفاوت بتفاوت الايمان
وبه يزول توهم الأشكال عن*** تلك النصوص بمنة الرحمن
وبقوة المائة التي حصلت له*** أفضى الى مائة لا خوران
وأعفهم في هذه الدنيا هو الـ***أقوى هناك لزهده الفاني
فاجمع قواك لما هناك وغمض الـ***ـعينين واصبر ساعة لزمان
ما ههنا والله ما يسوى قلا*** مة ظفر واحدة ترى بجنان
ما ههنا الا النقار وسيّيء الـ***أخلاق مع عيب ومع نقصان
هم وغم دائم لا ينتهي*** حق الطلاق أو الفراق الثاني
والله قد جعل النساء عوانيا*** شرعا فأضحى البعل وهو العاني
لا تؤثر الأدنى على الأعلى فان*** تفعل رجعت بذلة وهوان  
فصل
وإذا بدت في حلة من لبسها*** وتمايلت كتمايل النشوان
تهتز كالغصن الرطيب وحمله*** ورد وتفاح على رمان
وتبخرت في مشيها ويحق ذا***ك لمثلها في جنة الحيوان
ووصائف من خلفها وأمامها*** وعلى شمائلها وعن أيمان 
كالبدر ليلة تتمة قد حف في*** غسق الدجى بكواكب الميزان
فلسانه وفؤاده والطرف في*** دهش وإعجاب وفي سبحان
فالقبل قبل زفافها في عرسه*** والعرس من أثر العرس متصلان
حتى إذا ما واجهته تقابلا*** أرايت إذ يتقابل القمران
فسل المتيم هل يحل الصبر عن*** ضم وتقبيل وعن فلتان
وسل المتيم ابن خلف صبره*** في أي واد أم بأي مكان
وسل المتيم كيف حالته وقد*** ملئت له الأذنان والعينان
من منطق رقت حواشيه ووجـ***ـه كم به للشمس من جريان
وسل المتيم كيف عيشته إذا*** وهما على فرشيهما خلوان
يتساقطان لآلءا منثورة*** من بين منظوم كنظم جمان
وسل المتيم كيف مجلسه مع الـ***ـمحبوب في روح وفي ريحان
وتدور كاسات الرحيق عليهما*** بأكف أقمار من الولدان
يتنازعان الكأس هذا مرة*** والخود أخرى ثم يتكئان
فيضمها وتضمه*** أرأيت معـ***ـشوقين بعد البعد يلتقيان  
غاب الرقيب وغاب كل منكد***وهما بثوب الوصل مشتملان
أتراهما ضجرين من ذا العيش لا*** وحياة ربك ما هما ضجران
ويزيد كل منهما حبا لصا***حبه جديدا سائر الأزمان
ووصاله يكسوه حبا بعده*** متسلسلا لا ينتهي بزمان
فالوصل محفوف بحب سابق*** وبلاحق وكلاهما صنوان
فرق لطيف بين ذاك وبين ذا*** يدريه ذو شغل بهذا الشان
ومزيدهم في كل وقت حاصل*** سبحان ذي الملكوت والسلطان
يا غافلا عما خلقت له انتبه*** جد الرحيل فلست باليقظان
سار الرفاق وخلفوك مع الألي*** قنعوا بذا الحظ الخسيس الفاني
ورأيت أكثر من ترى متخلفا*** فتبعتهم ورضيت بالحرمان
لكن أتيت بخطتي وعجز وجهـ***ـل بعد ذا وصحبت كل امان
منتك نفسك باللحاق مع القعو***د عن المسير وراحة الأبدان
ولسوف تعلم حين ينكشف الغطا*** ماذا صنعت وكنت ذا امكان  
فصل
في ذكر الخلاف بين الناس هل تحبل نساء أهل الجنة أم لا 
والناس بينهم خلاف هل بها*** خبل وفي هذا لهم قولان
فنفاه طاوس وابراهيم ثم*** مجاهد هم أولو العرفان
وروى العقيلي الصدوق أبو رزيـ***ـن من صاحب المبعوث بالقرآن
أن لا توالد في الجنان رواه تعـ***ـليقا محمد عظيم الشان
وحكاه عنه الترمذي وقال اسـ***ـحاق بن ابراهيم ذو الاتقان
لا يشتهي ولدا بها ولو اشتها***ه لكان ذك محقق الامكان
وروى هشام لابنه عن عامر*** عن ناجي عن سعد بن سنان
ان المنعم بالجنان إذا اشتهى الـ***ـولد الذي هو نسخة الانسان
فالحمل ثم الوضع ثم السن في*** فرد من الساعات في الأزمان
اسناده عندي صحيح قد روا***ه الرمذي وأحمد الشيباني
ورجال ذا الاسناد محتج بهم*** في مسلم وهم أولو اتقان
لكن غريب ما له من شاهد***فرد بذا الاسناد ليس بثان
لولا حديث أبي رزين كان ذا*** كلنص يقرب منه في التبيان
ولذاك أوله ابن ابراهيم بالـ***ـشرط الذي هو منتفى الوجدان
وبذاك رام الجمع بين حديثه*** وأبي رزين وهو ذو امكان
هذا وفي تأويله نظر فـ***ـان اذا لتحقيق وذي اتقان
ولربما جاءت لغير تحقق*** والعكس في أن ذاك وضع لسان  
واحتج من نصر الولادة أن في الجـ***ـنات سائر شهوة الانسان
والله قد جعل البنين مع النسا*** من أعظم الشهوات في القرآن
فأجيب عنه بأنه لا يشتهي*** ولدا ولا حبلا من النسوان
واحتج من منع الولادة أنها*** ملزومة أمرين ممتنعان
حيض وإنزال المنى وذانك الـ***أمران في الجنات مفقودان
وروى صدى عن رسول الله*** أن منيّهم إذ ذاك ذو فقدان
بل لا منيﹼ ولا منية هكذا*** يروي سليمان هو الطبراني
وأجيب عنه بأنه نوع سوى الـ***ـمعهود في الدنيا من النسوان
فالنفي للمعهود في الدنيا من الـ***إيلاد والاثبات نوع ثان
والله خالق نوعنا من أربع*** متقابلات كلها بوزان
ذكر وأنثى والذي هو ضده*** وكذاك من أنثى بلا نكران
والعكس أيضا مثل حوا أمنا*** هي أربع معلومة التبيان
وكذاك مولود لجنان يجوز أن*** يأتي بلا حيض ولا فيضان
والأمر في ذا ممكن في نفسه*** والقطع ممتنع بلا برهان  
فصل
في رؤية أهل الجنة ربهم تبارك وتعالى ونظرهم الى وجهه الكريم 
ويرونه سبحانه من فوقهم*** نظر العيان كما يرى القمران
هذا تواتر عن رسول الله لم*** ينكره الا فاسد الايمان
وأتى به القرآن تصريحا وتعـ***ـريضا هما بسياقه نوعان
وهي الزيادة قد أتت في يونس*** تفسبر من قد جاء بالقرآن
ورواه عنه مسلم بصحيحه*** يروي صهيب ذا بلا كتمان
وهو المزيد كذاك فسر أبو***بكر هو الصديق ذو الايقان
وعليه أصحاب الرسول وتابعو***هم بعدهم تبعية الاحسان
ولقد أتى ذكر اللقا لربنا الـ***ـرحمن في سور من الفرقان
ولقاؤه إذ ذاك رؤيته حكى الـ***إجماع فيه جماعة ببيان
وعليه أصحاب الحديث جميعهم*** لغة وعرفا ليس يختلفان  
هذا ويكفي أنه سبحانه*** وصف الوجوه بنظرة بجنان
وأعاد أيضا وصفها نظرا وذا*** لا شك بفهم ورؤية بعيان
وأتت أداة اليّ لرفع الوهم من*** فكر كذاك ترقب الانسان
وإضافة لمحل رؤيتهم بذكـ***ـر الوجه إذ قامت به العينان
تالله ما هذا بفكر وانتظا***ر مغيب أو رؤية لجنان
ما في الجنان من انتظار مؤلم*** واللفظ يأباه لذي العرفان
لا تفسدوا لفظ الكتاب فليس فيـ***ـه حيلة يا فرقة الروغان
ما فوق ذا التصريح شيء ما الذي*** يأتي به من بعد ذا التبيان
لو قال أبين ما يقال لقلتم*** هو مجمل ما فيه من تبيان  
ولقد أتى في سورة التطفيف أن*** القوم قد حجبوا عن الرحمن
فيدل بالمفهوم أن المؤمنيـ***ـن يرونه في جنة الحيوان
وبذا استدل الشافعي وأحمد*** وسواهما من عالمي الأزمان
وأتى بذا المفهوم تصريحا بآ***خرها فلا تخدع عن القرآن
وأتى بذاك مكذبا للكافريـ***ـن الساخرين بشيعة الرحمن
ضحكوا من الكفار يومئذ كما*** ضحكوا هم منهم على الايمان
وأثابهم نظرا اليه ضد ما*** قد قاله فيهم أولو الكفران
فلاك فسرها الأئمة أنه*** نظر الى الرب العظيم الشان
لله ذاك الفهم يؤتيه الذي*** هو أهله من جاد بالاحسان  
وروى ابن ماجة مسندا عن جابر*** خبرا وشاهده ففي القرآن
بينا هم في عيشهم وسرورهم*** ونعيمهم في لذة وتهان
واذا بنور ساطع قد أشرقت*** منه الجنان قصيها والداني
رفعوا اليه رؤوسهم فرأوه نور*** الرب لا يخفى على انسان
واذا بربهم تعالى فوقهم*** قد جاء للتسليم بالاحسان
قال السلام عليكم فيرونه*** جهرا تعالى الرب ذو السلطان
مصداق ذا يس قد ضمنته عنـ***ـد القول من رب بهم رحمن
من ردّ ذا فعلى رسول الله رد*** وسوف عند الله يلتقيان
في ذا الحديث علوه ومجيئه*** وكلامه حتى يرى بعيان
هذي أصول الدين في مضمونه*** لا قول جهم صاحب البهتان  
وكذا حديث أبي هريرة ذلك الـ***ـخبر الطويل أتى به الشيخان
فيه تجلى الرب جل جلاله*** ومجيئه وكلامه ببيان
وكذاك رؤيته وتكيم لمن*** يختاره من أمة الانسان
فيه أصول الدين أجمعها فلا*** تخدعك عنه شيعة الشيطان
وحكى رسول الله فيه تجدد الـ***ـغضب الذي للرب ذي السلطان
إجماع أهل العزم من رسل الـ***إله وذاك اجماع على البرهان
لا تخدعنّ عن الحديث بهذه الـ***آراء فهي كثيرة الهذيان
أصحابها أهل التخرص والتنا***قض والتهاتر قائلو البهتان
يكفيك أنك لو حرصت فلن ترى*** فئتين منهم قط يتفقان
الا اذا ما قلدا لسواهما*** فتراهم جيلا من العميان
ويقودهم أعمى يظن كمبصر*** يا محنة العميان خلف فلان
هل يستوي هذا ومبصر رشده*** الله أكبر كيف يستويان  
أو ما سمعت منادي الايمان يخـ***ـبر عن منادي جنة الحيوان
يا أهلها لكم لدى الرحمن وعـ***ـد وهو منجزه لكم بضمان
قالوا أما بيضت أوجهنا كذا*** أعمالنا أثقلت في الميزان
وكذاك قد أدخلتنا الجنات حيـ***ـن أجرتنا من مدخل النيران
فيقول عندي موعد قد آن أن*** أعطيكموه برحمتي وحناني
فيرونه من بعد كشف حجابه*** جهرا روى ذا مسلم ببيان
ولقد أتانا في الصحيحين اللذيـ***ـن هما أصح الكتب بعد قرآن
برواية الثقة الصدوق جريـ***ـر البجلي عمن جاء بالقرآن
ان العباد يرونه سبحانه*** رؤيا العيان كما يرى القمران
فان استطعتم كل وقت فاحفظوا الـ***ـبردين ما عشتم مدى الأزمان
ولقد روى بضع وعشرون أمرا*** من صحب أحمد خيرة الرحمن
أخبار هذا الباب عمن قد أتى*** بالوحي تفصيلا بلا كتمان
وألذ شيء للقلوب فهذه الأخبار مع أمثالها هي بهجة الايمان 
والله لولا رؤية الرحمن في الـ***ـجنات ما طابت لذي العرفان
أعلى نعيم رؤية وجهه*** وخطابه في جنة الحيوان
وأشد شيء في العذاب حجابه*** سبحانه عن ساكني النيران
وإذ رآه المؤمنون نسوا الذي*** هم فيه مما نالت العينان
فإذا توارى عنهم عادوا الى*** لذاتهم من سائر الألوان
فلهم نعيم عند رؤيته سوى*** هذا النعيم فحبذا الأمران
أو ما سمعت يؤال أعرف خلقه*** بجلاله المبعوث بالقرآن
شوقا اليه ولذة النظر التي*** بجلال وجه الرب ذي السلطان
فالشوق لذة روحه في هذه الـ***ـدنيا ويوم قيامة الأبدان
تلتذ بالنظر الذي فازت به*** دون الجوارح هذه العينان
والله ما في هذه الدنيا ألذ *** من اشتياق العبد للرحمن
وكذاك رؤية وجهه سبحانه*** هي أكمل اللذات للانسان
لكنما الجهمي ينكر ذا وذا***والوجه أيضا خشية الحدثان
تبا له المخدوع أنكر وجهه*** ولقاءه ومحبة الديان
وكلامه وصفاته وعلوه*** والعرش عطله من الرحمن
فتراه في واد ورسل الله في***واد وذا من أعظم الكفران   
فصل
في كلام الرب جل جلاله مع أهل الجنة 
أوماعلمت بأنه سبحانه*** حقا يكلم حزبه بجنان
فيقول جل جلاله هل أنتم*** راضون قالوا نحن ذو رضوان
أم كيف لا نرضى وقد أعطيتنا*** ما لم ينله قط من انسان
هل ثم شيء غير ذا فيكون أفـ***ـضل منه نسأله من المنان 
فيقول أفضل منه رضواني فلا*** يغشاكم سخط من الرحمن
وبذكر الرحمن واحدهم بما*** قد كان منه سالف الازمان
منه اليه ليس ثم وساطة*** ما ذاك توبيخا من الرحمن
لكن يعرّفه الذي قد ناله*** من فضله والعفو والاحسان
ويسلم الرحمن جل جلاله*** حقا عليهم وهو في القرآن
وكذاك يسمعهم لذيذ خطابه*** سبحانه بتلاوة الفرقان
فكأنهم لم يسمعوه فبل ذا*** هذا رواه الحافظ الطبراني
هذا سماع مطلق وسماعنا الـ***ـقرآن في الدنيا فنوع ثان
والله يسمع قوله بوساطة*** وبدونها نوعان معروفان
فسماع موسى لم يكن بوساطة*** وسماعنا بتوسط الانسان
من صير النوعين نوعا واحدا*** فمخالف للعقل والقرآن    
فصل
في يوم المزيد وما أعد الله لهم فيه من الكرامة 
أو ما سمعت بشانهم يوم المزيـ***ـد وأنه شأن عظيم الشان
هو يوم جمعتنا ويوم زيارة الـ***ـرحمن وقت صلاتنا وأذان
والسابقون الى الصلاة هم الألى*** فازوا بذاك السبق بالاحسان
سبق بسبق والمؤخر ههنا*** متأخر في ذلك الميدان
والأقربون الى الامام فهم أولو الزلفى هناك فههنا قربان
قرب بقرب والمباعد مثله*** بعد ببعد حكمة الديان
ولهم منابر لؤلؤ وزبرجد*** ومنابر الياقوت والعيقان
هذا وأدناهم وما فيهم دنيّ*** من فوق ذاك المسك كالكثبان
ما عندهم أهل المنابر فوقهم*** مما يرون بهم من الاحسان
فيرون ربهم تعالى جهرة*** نظر العيان كما يرى القمران
ويحاضر الرحمن واحدهم محا***ضرة الحبيب يقول يا ابن فلان
هل تذكر اليوم الذي كنت فيـ***ـه مبارزا بالذنب والعصيان
فيقول رب أما مننت بغفرة*** قدما فانك واسع الغفران
فيجيبه الرحمن مغفرتي التي*** قد أوصلتك الى المحل الداني  
فصل
في المطر الذي يصيبهم هناك 
ويظلهم اذ ذاك منه سحابة*** تأتي بمثل الوابل الهتان
بينا هم في النور اذ غشيتهم*** سبحان منشيها من الرضوان
فتظل تمطرهم بطيب ما رأوا*** شبها له في سالف الأزمان
فيزيدهم هذا جمالا فوق ما*** لهم وتلك مواهب المنان   
فصل
في سوق الجنة الذي ينصرفون اليه من ذلك المجلس 
فيقول جل جلاله قوموا الى*** ما قد ذخرت لكم من الاحسان 
يأتون سوقا لا يباع ويشترى*** فيه فخذ منه بلا أثمان
قد أسلف التجار أثمان المبيـ***ـع بعقدهم في بيعة الرضوان
لله سوق قد أقامته الملا***ئكة الكرام بكل ما احسان
فيها الذي والله لا عين رأت*** كلا ولا سمعت به اذنان
كلا ولم يخطر على قلب امرئ*** فيكون عنه معبرا بلسان
فيرى امرأ من فوقه في هيئة*** فيروعه ما تنظر العينان
فإا عليه مثلها اذ ليس يلـ***ـحق أهلها شيء من الأحزان
واها لذا السوق الذي من حله*** نال التهاني كلها بأمان
يدعى بسوق تعارف ما فيه من*** صخب ولا غش ولا ايمان
وتجارة من ليس تلهيه تجا***رات ولا بيع عن الرحمن
أهل المروة والفتوة والتقى*** والذكر للرحمن كل أوان
يا من تعوض عنه بالسوق الذي*** ركزت لديه راية الشيطان
لو كنت تدري قدر ذاك السوق لم*** تركن الى سوق الكساد الفاني  
فصل
في حالهم عند رجوعهم الى أهليهم ومنازلهم 
فاذا هم رجعوا الى أهليهم*** بمواهب حصلت من الرحمن
قالوا لهم أهلا ورحبا ما الذي*** أعطيتم من ذا الجمال الثاني
والله لازددتم جمالا فوق ما*** كنتم عليه قبل هذا الآن
قالوا وأنتم والذي أنشأكم*** قد زدتم حسنا على الاحسان
لكن يحق لنا وقد كنا اذا*** جلساء رب العرش ذي الرضوان
فهم الى يوم المزيد أشد شو***قا من محب للحبيب الداني  
فصل
في خلود أهل الجنة ودوام صحتهم ونعيمهم وشبابهم
واستحالة النوم والموت عليهم 
هذا وخاتمة النعيم خلودهم*** ابدا بدار الخلد والرضوان
أو ما سمعت منادي الايمان يخـ***ـبر عن مناديهم بحسن بيان
لكم حياة ما بها موت وعا***فية بلا سقم ولا أحزان
ولكم نعيم ما به بؤس وما*** لشبابكم هرم مدى الأزمان
كلا ولا نوم هناك يكون ذا*** نوم وموت بيننا اخوان
هذا علمناه اضطرارا من كتا***ب الله فافهم مقتضى القرآن
والجهم أفناها وأفنى أهلها*** تبا لذاك الجاهل الفتان
طردا لنفي دوام فعل الرب في الـ***ـماضي وفي مستقبل الأزمان
وأبو الهذيل يقول يفنى كلما*** فيها من الحركات للسكان
وتصير دار الخلد مع سكانها*** وثمارها كحجارة البنيان
قالوا ولولا ذاك لم يثبت لنا*** رب لأجل تسلسل الأعيان
فالقوم أما جاحدون لربهم*** أو منكرون حقائق الايمان    
فصل
في ذبح الموت بين الجنة والنار والرد على من قال
إن الذبح لملك الموت وإن ذلك مجاز لا حقيقة  
أو ما سمعت بذبحه للموت بيـ***ـن المنزلين كذبح كبش الضان
حاشا لذا الملك الكريم وانما*** هو موتنا المحتوم للانسان
والله ينشىء منه كيشا أملحا*** يوم المعاد يرى لنا بعيان
ينشىء من الأعراض أجساما كذا*** بالعكس كل قابل الامكان
أفما تصدق أن أعمال العبا*** تحط يوم العرض في الميزان
وكذاك تثقل تارة وتخف أخـ***ـرى ذاك في القرآن ذو تبيان
وله لسان كفتاه تقيمه*** والكفتان اليه ناظرتان
ما ذاك أمرا معنويا بل هو الـ***ـمحسوس حقا عند ذي الايمان
أو ما سمعت بأن تسبيح العبا***د وذكرهم وقراءة القرآن
ينشيه رب العرش في صورة يجا***دل عنه يوم قيامة الابدان
أو ما سمعت بأن ذاك حول عر***ش الرب ذو صوت وذو دوران
يشفعن عند الرب جل جلاله*** ويذكرون بصاحب الاحسان
أو ما سمعت بأن ذلك مؤنس*** في القبر للملفوف في الأكفان 
في صورة الرجل الجميل الوجه في*** سن الشباب كأجمل الشباب
يأتي يجادل عنك يوم الحشر للر***حمن كي ينجيك من نيران
في صورة الرجل الذي هو شا***حب يا حبذا ذاك الشفيع الداني  
أو ما سمعت حديث صدق قد*** أتى في سورتين من أول القرآن
فرقان من طير صواف بينهما*** شرق ومنه الضوء ذو تبيان
شبههما بغمامتين وان تشا*** بغيابتين هما لذا مثلان
هذا مثال الأجر وهو فعالنا*** كتلاوة القرآن بالاحسان
فالموت مخلوق بنص الوحي والـ***ـمخلوق يقبل سائر الألوان
في نفسه وبنشأة أخرى بقد***رة قالب الأعراض والألوان
أو ما سمعت بقلبه سبحانه الـ***أعيان من لون الى ألوان
وكذلك الأعراض يقلب ربها*** أعيانها والكل ذو امكان
لم يفهم الجهال هذا كله*** فأتوا بتأويلات ذي البطلان
فمكذب ومؤول ومحير*** ما ذاق طعم حلاوة الايمان
لما فسى الجهال في آذانه*** أعموه دون تدبر القرآن
فثنى لنا العطفين منه تكبرا*** وتبخترا في حلة الهذيان
ان قلت قال الله قال رسوله*** فيقول جهلا أين قول فلان    فصل
في أن الجنة قيعان وأن غراسها الكلام الطيب والعمل الصالح  
أوما سمعت بأنها القيعان فاغـ***ـرس ما تشاء بذا الزمان الفاني
وغراسها التسبيح والتكبير والتـ***ـحميد والتوحيد للرحمن
تبار لتارك غرسه ماذا الذي*** قد فاته من مدة الامكان
يا من يقر بذا ولا يسعى له*** بالله قل لي كيف يجتمعان
أرأيت لو عطلت أرضك من غرا***س ما الذي تجني من البستان
وكذاك لو عطلتها من بذرها*** ترجو المغل يكون كالكيمان
ما قال رب العالمين وعبده*** هذا فراجع مقتضى القرآن
وتأمل الباء التي قد عينت*** سبب الفلاح لحكمة الفرقان
وأظن باء النفي قد غرتك في*** ذاك الحديث أتى به الشيخان
لن يدخل الجنات أصلا كادح*** بالسعي منه ولو على الأجفان
والله ما بين النصوص تعارض*** والكل مصدرها عن الرحمن
لكنّ بالاثبات للتسبيب والـ***ـباء التي للنفي بالأثمان
والفرق بينهما ففرق ظاهر*** يدريه ذو حظ من العرفان  
فصل
في اقامة المأتم على المتخلفينوعن رفقة السابقيت 
بالله ما عذر امرئ هو مؤمن*** حقا بهذا ليس باليقظان
بل قلبه في رقدة فاذا استفا***ق فلبسه هو حلة الكسلان
تالله لو شاقتك جنات النعيـ***ـم طلبتها بنفائس الأثمان
وسعيت جهدك في وصال نواعم*** وكواعب بيض الوجوه حسان
جليت عليك عرائس والله لو*** تجلى على صخر من الصوان
رقت حواشيه وعاد لوقته*** ينهال مثل نقى من الكثبان
لكن قلبك في القساوة جاز حد*** الصخرة والحصباء في أشجان
لو هزك الشوق المقيم وكنت ذا*** حس لما استبدلت بالأهوان
أو صادفت منك الصفات حياة قلـ***ـب كنت ذا طلب لهذا الشان
خود تزف الى ضرير مقعد*** يا محنة الحسناء بالعميان
شمس لعنين تزف اليه ما*** ذا حلية العنين في الغشيان  
يا سلعة الرحمن لست رخيصة*** بل انت غاليى على الكسلان
يا سلعة الرحمن ليس ينالها*** في الألف الا واحد لا اثنان
يا سلعة الرحمن ماذا كفؤها*** الا أولو التقوى مع الايمان
يا سلعة الرحمن سوقك كاسد*** بين الأراذل سلفة الحيوان
يا سلعة الرحمن أين المشتري*** فلقد عرضت بأيسر الأثمان
يا سلعة الرحمن هل من خاطب*** فالمهر قبل الموت ذو امكان
يا سلعة الرحمن كيف تصبر الـ***ـخطاب عنك وهم ذوو ايمان
يا سلعة الرحمن لولا أنها*** حجبت بكل مكاره الانسان
ما كان عنها قط من متخلف*** وتعطلت دار الجزاء الثاني
لكنها حجبت بكل كريهة*** ليصد عنها المبطل المتواني
وتنالها الهمم التي تسمو الى*** رب العلى بمشيئة الرحمن  
فاتعب ليوم معادك الأدنى تجد*** راحاته يوم المعاد الثاني
واذا أبت ذا الشان نفسك فاتـ***ـهمها ثم راجع مطلع الايمان
فإذا رأيت الليل بعد وصبحه*** ما انشق عنه عمودة لأذان
والناس قد صلوا صلاة الصبح وانـ***ـتظروا طلوع الشمس قرب زمان
فاعلم بأن العين قد عميت فنا***شد ربك المعروف بالاحسان
واسأله ايمانا يباشر قلبك الـ***ـمحجوب عنه لتنظر العينان
واسأله نورا هاديا يهديك في*** طرق المسير اليه كل أوان
والله ما خوفي الذنوب فانها*** لعلى طريق العفو والغفران
لكنما أخشى انسلاخ القلب من*** تحكيم هذا الوحي والقرآن
ورضا بآراء الرجال وخرصها*** لا كان ذاك بمنة الرحمن  
فبأي وجه التقى ربي اذا*** أعرضت عن ذا الوحي طول زمان
وعزلته عمّا أريد لأجله*** عزلا حقيقيا بلا كتمان
صرّحت أن يقيننا لا يستفاد*** به وليس لديه من اتقان
أوليته هجرا وتأويلا وتحـ***ـريفا وتفويضا بلا برهان
وسعيت جهدي في عقوبة ممسك*** بعراه لا تقليد رأي فلان
يا معرضا عما يراد به وقد*** جد المسير فمنتهاه دان
جذلان يضحك آمنا متبخترا*** فكأنه قد نال عقد أمان
خلع السرور عليه أوفى حلة*** طردت جميع الهم والأحزان
يختال في حلل المسرة ناسيا*** ما بعدها من حلة الأكفان
ما سعيه الا لطيب العيش في الد***نيا ولو أفضى الى النيران
قد باع طيب العيش في دار النعيـ***ـم بذا الحطام المضمحل الفاني
اني أظنك لا تصدق كونه*** بالقرب بل ظن بلا ايقان 
بل قد سمعت الناس قالوا جنة*** ايضا ونار بل لهم قولان
والوقف مذهبك الذي تختاره*** واذا انتهى الايمان للرجحان
أم تؤثر الأدنى عليه وقالت النـ***ـفس التي استعلت على الشيطان
أتبيع نقدا حاصلا بنسيئة*** بعد الممات وطي ذي الأكوان
لو أنه بنسيئة الدنيا لها*** ن الأمر لكن في معاد ثان
دع ما سمعت الناس قالوه وخذ*** ما قد رأيت مشاهدا بعيان  
والله لو جالست نفسك خاليا*** وبحثتها بحثا بلا روغان
لرأيت هذا كامنا فيها ولو*** أمنت لألقته الى الآذان
هذا هو السر الذي من أجله اخـ***ـتارت عليه العاجل المتدان
نقد قد اشتدت اليه حاجة*** منها ولم يحصل لها بهوان
أتبيعه بنسيئة في غير هذي*** الدار بعد قيامة الأبدان
هذا وان جزمت بها قطعا ولـ***ـكن حظها في حيّز الامكان
ما ذاك قطعيا لها والحاصل الـ*** ـموجود مشهود برأي عيان
فتألفت من بين شهوتها وشبـ***ـهتها قياسات من البطلان
واستنجدت منها رضا بالعاجل الـ***أدنى على الموعود بعد زمان
وأتى من التأويل كل ملائم*** لمرادها يا رقة الايمان   
وضعت الى شبهات أهل الشرك والـ***ـتعطيل مع نقص من العرفان
واستنقصت أهل الهدى ورأيتهم*** في الناس كلغرباء في البلدان
ورأت عقول الناس دائرة على*** جمع الحطام وخدمة السلطان
وعلى المليحة والمليح وعشرة الـ***أحباب والأصحاب والاخوان
فاستوعرت ترك الجميع ولم تجد*** عوضا تلذ به من الاحسان
فالقلب ليس يقر ألا في انا***ء فهو دون الجسم ذو جولان
يبغي له سكنا يلذ بقربه*** فتراه شبه الواله الحيران
فيحب هذا ثم يهوى غيره*** فيظل منتقلا مدى الأزمان
لو نال كل مليحة ورياسة*** لم يطئن وكان ذا دوران
بل لو ينال بأسرها الدنيا لما*** قرت بما قد ناله العينان
نقل فؤادك حيث شئت من الهوى*** واختر لنفسك أحسن الانسان
فالقلب مضطر الى محبوبه الـ***أعلى فلا يغنيه حب ثان
وصلاحه وفلاحه ونعيمه*** تجريد هذا الحب للرحمن
فإذا تخلى منه أصبح حائرا*** ويعود في ذا الكون ذا هيمان  
فصل
في زهد أهل العلم والايمان وإيثارهم الذهب الباقي على الخزف الفاني 
لكن ذا الايمان يعلم أن هـ***ـذا كالظلال وكل هذا فان
كخيال طيف ما استتم زيارة*** الا وصبح رحيله بأذان
وسحابة طلعت بيوم صائف*** فالظل منسوخ بقرب زمان
وكزهرة وافى الربيع بحسنها*** او لامعا فكلاهما أخوان
أو كالسراب يلوح للظمآن في***وسط الهجير بمستوى القيعان
أو كالأماني طاب منها ذكرها*** بالقول واستحضارها بجنان
وهي الغرور رؤوس أموال المفا***ليس الألى اتجروا بلا أثمان
أو كالطعام يلذ عند مساغه***لكن عقباه كما تجدان
هذا هو المثل الذي ضرب الرسو***ل لها وذا في غاية التبيان  
وإذا أردت ترى حقيقتها فخذ*** منه مثالا واحدا ذا شان
أدخل بجهدك أصبعا في أليم وانـ***ـظر ما تعلقه اذا بعيان
هذا هو الدنيا كذا قال الرسو***ل ممثلا والحق ذو تبيان
وكذاك مثلها بظل الدوح في*** وقت الحرور لقائل الركبان
هذا ولو عدلت جناح بعوضة*** عند الاله الحق في الميزان
لم يسق منها كافرا من شربة*** ماء وكان الحق بالحرمان
تالله ما عقل امرئ قد باع ما*** يبقى بما هو مضمحل فان
هذا ويفتي ثم يقضي حاكما*** بالحجر من سفه لذا الانسان
اذ باع شيئا قدره فوق الذي*** يعتاضه من هذه الأثمان
فمن السفيه حقيقة ان كنت ذا*** عقل واكن العقل للسكران
والله لو أن القلوب شهدن منـ***ـا كان شأن غير هذا الشأن
نفس من الأنفاس هذا العيش ان*** قسناه بالعيش الطويل الثاني
يا خسة الشركاء مع عدم الوفا***ء وطول جفوتها من الهجران
هل فيك معتبر فيسلو عاشق*** بمصارع العشاق كل زمان
لكن على تلك لعيون غشاوة*** وعلى القلوب أكنة النسيان  
أخو البصائر حاضر متيقظ*** متفرد عن زمرة العميان
يسمو الى ذاك الرفيق الأرفع الأ***على وخلى اللعب للصبيان
الناس كلهم فصبيان وان*** بلغوا سوى الأفراد والوحدان
اذا ما رأى ما يشتهيه قال مو***عدك الجنان وجد في الأثمان
اذا أبت الا الجماح أعاضها*** بالعلم بعد حقائق الايمان
يرى من الخسران بيع الدائم الـ***ـباقي به يا ذلة الخسران
يرى مصارع أهله من حوله*** وقلوبهم كمراجل النيران
مسراتها هن الوقود فان خبت*** زادت سعيرا بالوقود الثاني
جاءوا فرادى مثل ما خلقوا بلا*** مال ولا أهل ولا اخوان
ما معهم شيء سوى الأعمال فهـ***ـي متاجر للنار أو لجنان
تسعى بهم أعمالهم سوقا الى الد***ارين سوق الخيل بالركبان
صبروا قليلا فاستراحوا دائما*** يا عزة التوفيق للانسان
حمدوا التقى عند الممات كذا السرى*** عند الصباح فحبذا الحمدان
وحدت بهم عزماتهم نحو العلى*** وسروا فما نزلوا الى نعمان
باعوا الذي يفنى من الخزف الخسيـ***ـي بدائم من خالص العقيان
رفعت لهم في السير اعلام السعا***دة والهدى يا ذلة الحيران
فتسابق الأقوام وابتدروا لها*** كتسابق الفرسان يوم رهان
وأخو الهوينا في الديار مخلف*** مع شكله يا خيبة الكسلان  
فصل
في رغبة قائلها الى من يقف عليها من أهل العلم والايمان أن يتجرد الى الله
ويحكم عليها بما يوجبه الدليل والبرهان، فان رأى حقا قبله وحمد
الله عليه وإن رأى باطلا عرف به وأرت اليه 
يا أيها القارئ لها اجلس مجلس الـ***ـحكم الأمين أتى له الخصمان
واحكم هداك الله حكما يشهد الـ***ـعقل الصريح به مع القرآن
واحبس لسانك برهة عن كفره*** حتى تعارضها بلا عدوان
فإذا فعلت فعنده أمثالها*** فنزال آخر دعوة الفرسان
فالكفر ليس سوى العناد ورد ما*** جاء الرسول به لقول فلان
فانظر لعلك هكذا دون الذي***قد قالها فتفوز بالخسران
فالحق شمس والعيون نواظر*** لا تختفي الا على العميان
والقلب يعمى عن هداه مثل ما*** تعمى وأعظم هذه العينان  
هذا وأني بعد ممتحن بأر***بعة وكلهم ذو أضغان
فظ غليظ جاهل متعلم*** ضخم العمامة واسع الأردان
متفيهف متضلع بالجهل ذو*** صلع وذو جلح من العرفان
مزجي البضاعة في العلوم وأنه*** زاج من الايهام والهذيان
يشكو الى الله الحقوق تظلما*** من جهله كشكاية الأبدان
من جاهل متطبب يفتي الورى*** ويحيل ذاك على قضا الرحمن
عجت فروج الخلق ثم دماؤهم*** وحقوقهم منه الى الديان
ما عنده علم سوى التكفير والتـ***ـبديع والتضليل والبهتان
فاذا تيقن أنه المغلوب عنـ***ـد تقابل الفرسان في الميدان
قال اشتكوه الى القضاة فانهم*** حكموا وألا أشكوه للسلطان
قولوا له هذا يحل الملك بل*** هذا يزيل الملك مثل فلان
فاعقره من قبل اشتداد الأمر منـ***ـه بقوة الاتباع والأعوان
واذا دعاكم للرسول وحكمه*** فادعوه كلكم لرأي فلان
واذا اجتمعتم في المجالس فالغو*** والغوا اذا ما احتج بالقرآن
واستنصروا بمحاضر وشهادة*** قد أصلحت بالرفق والاتقان
لا تسألوا الشهداء كيف تحملوا*** وبأي وقت بل بأي مكان
وارفوا شهادتهم ومشوا حالها*** بل أصلحوها غاية الامكان
واذا هم شهدوا فزكوهم ولا*** تصغوا لقول الجارح الطعان
قولوا العدالة منهم قطيعة*** لسنا نعارضها بقول فلان
ثبتت على الحكام بل حكموا بها*** فالطعن فيها ليس ذا امكان
من جاء يقدح فيهم فليتخذ***ظهرا كمثل جدارة الصوان
واذا هو استعدادهم فجوابكم*** أتردها بعداوة الديان  
فصل
في حال العدو الثاني 
أو حاسد قد بات يغلي صدره*** بعداوتي كالمرجل الملآن
لو قلت هذا البحر قال مكذبا*** هذا السراب يكون بالقيعان
أو قلت هذي الشمس قال مباهتا*** الشمس لم تطلع الى ذا الآن
أو قلت قال الله قال رسوله*** غضب الخبيث وجاء بالكتمان
أو حرف القرآن عن موضوعه*** تحريف كذاب على القرآن
صال النصوص عليه فهو بدفعها*** متوكل بالدأب والديان
فكلامه في النص عند خلافه*** من باب دفع الصائل الطعان
فالقصد دفع النص عن مدلوله*** كيلا يصول اذا التقى الزحفان 
فصل
في حال العدو الثالث 
والثالثل الأعمى المقلد ذينك الر***جلين قائد زمرة العميان
فاللعن والتكفير والتبديع والتـ***ـضليل والتفسيق بالعدوان
فاذا هم سألوه مستندا له***قال اسمعوا ما قاله الرجلان   
فصل
في حال العدو الرابع 
هذا ورابعهم وليس بكلبهم***حاشا الكلاب الآكلي الأنتان
خنزير طبع في خليقة ناطق*** متسوف بالكذب والبهتان
كالكلب يتبعهم يشمشم أعظما*** يرمونها والقوم للحمان
يتفكهون بها رخيصا سعرها*** ميتا بلا عوض ولا أثمان
هو فضلة في الناس لا علم ولا*** دين ولا تمكين ذي سلطان
فإذا رأى شرا تحرك يبتغي*** ذكرا كمثل تحرك الثعبان
ليزول منه أذى الكساد فينفق الـ***ـكلب العقور على ذكور الضان
فبقاؤه في الناس أعظم محنة*** من عسكر يعزى الى غازان
هذي بضاعة ضارب في الأرض يبـ***ـغي تاجرا يبتاع بالأثمان
وجد التجار جميعهم قد سافروا*** عن هذه البلدان والأوطان
الا الصعافقة الذين تكلفوا*** أن يتجروا فينا بلا أثمان
فهم الزبون لها فبالله ارحموا*** من بيعة من مفلس مديان
يا رب فارزقها بحقك تاجرا*** قد طاف بالآفاق والبلدان
ما كل كنقوش لديه أصفر*** ذهبا يراه خالص العقيان
وكذا الزجاج ودرة الغواص في*** تمييزه ما إن هما مثلان  
فصل
في توجه أهل السنة الى رب العالمين
أن ينصر دينه وكتابه ورسوله وعباده المؤمنين 
هذا ونصر الدين فرض لازم*** لا للكفاية بل على الأعيان
بيد وأما باللسان فان عجز***ت فبالتوجه والدعاء بحنان
ما بعد ذا والله للايمان حبـ***ـة خردل يا ناصر الايمان
بحياة وجهك خير مسئول به*** وبنور وجهك يا عظيم الشان
وبحق نعمتك التي أوليتها*** من غير ما عوض ولا أثمان
وبحق رحمتك التي وسعت جميع الـ***ـخلق محسنهم كذاك الجاني
وبحق أسماء لك الحسنى معا***نيها نعوت المدح للرحمن
وبحق حمدك وهو حمد واسع الـ***أكوان بل أضعاف ذي الأكوان
وبأنك الله الاله الحق معـ***ـبود الورى متقدس عن ثان
بل كل معبود سواك فباطل*** من دون عرشك للثرى التحتاني
وبك المعاذ ولا ملاذ سواك أنـ***ـت غياث كل ملدد لهفان
من ذاك للمضطر يسمعه سوا***ك يجيب دعوته مع العصيان
انّا توجهنا اليك لحاجة*** ترضيك طالبها أحق معان
فاجعل قضاها بعض أنعمك التي*** سبغت علينا منك كل زمان  
انصر كتابك والرسول ودينك الـ***ـعالي الذي أنزلت بالبرهان
واخترته دينا لنفسك واصطفيـ***ـت مقيمه من أمة الانسان
ورضيته دينا لمن ترضاه من*** هذا الورى هو قيم الأديان
وأقر عين رسولك المبعوث بالـ***ـدين الحنيف بنصره المتدان
وانصره بالنصر العزيز كمثل ما*** قد كنت تنصره بكل زمان
يا رب وانصر خير حزبينا على*** حزب الضلال وعسكر الشيطان
يا رب واجعل شر حزبينا فدى*** لخيارهم ولعسكر القرآن
يا رب واجعل حزبك المنصور أهـ***ـل تراحم وتواصل وتدان
يا رب وارحمهم من البدع التي*** قد أحدثت في الدين كل زمان
يا رب جنبهم طرائقها التي*** تفضي بسالكها الى النيران
يا رب واهدهم بنور الوحي كي*** يصلوا اليك فيظفروا بجنان
يا رب كن لهم وليا ناصرا*** واحفظهم من فتنة الفتان
وانصرهم يا رب بالحق الذي*** أنزلته يا منزل القرآن 
يا رب هم الغرباء قد*** لجأوا اليك وأنت ذو الاحسان
يا رب قد عادوا لأجلك كل*** هذا الخلق الا صادق الايمان
قد فارقوهم فيك أحوج ما هم*** دنيا اليهم في رضا الرحمنفصل
في أن الجنة قيعان وأن غراسها الكلام الطيب والعمل الصالح  
أوما سمعت بأنها القيعان فاغـ***ـرس ما تشاء بذا الزمان الفاني
وغراسها التسبيح والتكبير والتـ***ـحميد والتوحيد للرحمن
تبار لتارك غرسه ماذا الذي*** قد فاته من مدة الامكان
يا من يقر بذا ولا يسعى له*** بالله قل لي كيف يجتمعان
أرأيت لو عطلت أرضك من غرا***س ما الذي تجني من البستان
وكذاك لو عطلتها من بذرها*** ترجو المغل يكون كالكيمان
ما قال رب العالمين وعبده*** هذا فراجع مقتضى القرآن
وتأمل الباء التي قد عينت*** سبب الفلاح لحكمة الفرقان
وأظن باء النفي قد غرتك في*** ذاك الحديث أتى به الشيخان
لن يدخل الجنات أصلا كادح*** بالسعي منه ولو على الأجفان
والله ما بين النصوص تعارض*** والكل مصدرها عن الرحمن
لكنّ بالاثبات للتسبيب والـ***ـباء التي للنفي بالأثمان
والفرق بينهما ففرق ظاهر*** يدريه ذو حظ من العرفان  
فصل
في اقامة المأتم على المتخلفينوعن رفقة السابقيت 
بالله ما عذر امرئ هو مؤمن*** حقا بهذا ليس باليقظان
بل قلبه في رقدة فاذا استفا***ق فلبسه هو حلة الكسلان
تالله لو شاقتك جنات النعيـ***ـم طلبتها بنفائس الأثمان
وسعيت جهدك في وصال نواعم*** وكواعب بيض الوجوه حسان
جليت عليك عرائس والله لو*** تجلى على صخر من الصوان
رقت حواشيه وعاد لوقته*** ينهال مثل نقى من الكثبان
لكن قلبك في القساوة جاز حد*** الصخرة والحصباء في أشجان
لو هزك الشوق المقيم وكنت ذا*** حس لما استبدلت بالأهوان
أو صادفت منك الصفات حياة قلـ***ـب كنت ذا طلب لهذا الشان
خود تزف الى ضرير مقعد*** يا محنة الحسناء بالعميان
شمس لعنين تزف اليه ما*** ذا حلية العنين في الغشيان  
يا سلعة الرحمن لست رخيصة*** بل انت غاليى على الكسلان
يا سلعة الرحمن ليس ينالها*** في الألف الا واحد لا اثنان
يا سلعة الرحمن ماذا كفؤها*** الا أولو التقوى مع الايمان
يا سلعة الرحمن سوقك كاسد*** بين الأراذل سلفة الحيوان
يا سلعة الرحمن أين المشتري*** فلقد عرضت بأيسر الأثمان
يا سلعة الرحمن هل من خاطب*** فالمهر قبل الموت ذو امكان
يا سلعة الرحمن كيف تصبر الـ***ـخطاب عنك وهم ذوو ايمان
يا سلعة الرحمن لولا أنها*** حجبت بكل مكاره الانسان
ما كان عنها قط من متخلف*** وتعطلت دار الجزاء الثاني
لكنها حجبت بكل كريهة*** ليصد عنها المبطل المتواني
وتنالها الهمم التي تسمو الى*** رب العلى بمشيئة الرحمن  
فاتعب ليوم معادك الأدنى تجد*** راحاته يوم المعاد الثاني
واذا أبت ذا الشان نفسك فاتـ***ـهمها ثم راجع مطلع الايمان
فإذا رأيت الليل بعد وصبحه*** ما انشق عنه عمودة لأذان
والناس قد صلوا صلاة الصبح وانـ***ـتظروا طلوع الشمس قرب زمان
فاعلم بأن العين قد عميت فنا***شد ربك المعروف بالاحسان
واسأله ايمانا يباشر قلبك الـ***ـمحجوب عنه لتنظر العينان
واسأله نورا هاديا يهديك في*** طرق المسير اليه كل أوان
والله ما خوفي الذنوب فانها*** لعلى طريق العفو والغفران
لكنما أخشى انسلاخ القلب من*** تحكيم هذا الوحي والقرآن
ورضا بآراء الرجال وخرصها*** لا كان ذاك بمنة الرحمن  
فبأي وجه التقى ربي اذا*** أعرضت عن ذا الوحي طول زمان
وعزلته عمّا أريد لأجله*** عزلا حقيقيا بلا كتمان
صرّحت أن يقيننا لا يستفاد*** به وليس لديه من اتقان
أوليته هجرا وتأويلا وتحـ***ـريفا وتفويضا بلا برهان
وسعيت جهدي في عقوبة ممسك*** بعراه لا تقليد رأي فلان
يا معرضا عما يراد به وقد*** جد المسير فمنتهاه دان
جذلان يضحك آمنا متبخترا*** فكأنه قد نال عقد أمان
خلع السرور عليه أوفى حلة*** طردت جميع الهم والأحزان
يختال في حلل المسرة ناسيا*** ما بعدها من حلة الأكفان
ما سعيه الا لطيب العيش في الد***نيا ولو أفضى الى النيران
قد باع طيب العيش في دار النعيـ***ـم بذا الحطام المضمحل الفاني
اني أظنك لا تصدق كونه*** بالقرب بل ظن بلا ايقان 
بل قد سمعت الناس قالوا جنة*** ايضا ونار بل لهم قولان
والوقف مذهبك الذي تختاره*** واذا انتهى الايمان للرجحان
أم تؤثر الأدنى عليه وقالت النـ***ـفس التي استعلت على الشيطان
أتبيع نقدا حاصلا بنسيئة*** بعد الممات وطي ذي الأكوان
لو أنه بنسيئة الدنيا لها*** ن الأمر لكن في معاد ثان
دع ما سمعت الناس قالوه وخذ*** ما قد رأيت مشاهدا بعيان  
والله لو جالست نفسك خاليا*** وبحثتها بحثا بلا روغان
لرأيت هذا كامنا فيها ولو*** أمنت لألقته الى الآذان
هذا هو السر الذي من أجله اخـ***ـتارت عليه العاجل المتدان
نقد قد اشتدت اليه حاجة*** منها ولم يحصل لها بهوان
أتبيعه بنسيئة في غير هذي*** الدار بعد قيامة الأبدان
هذا وان جزمت بها قطعا ولـ***ـكن حظها في حيّز الامكان
ما ذاك قطعيا لها والحاصل الـ*** ـموجود مشهود برأي عيان
فتألفت من بين شهوتها وشبـ***ـهتها قياسات من البطلان
واستنجدت منها رضا بالعاجل الـ***أدنى على الموعود بعد زمان
وأتى من التأويل كل ملائم*** لمرادها يا رقة الايمان   
وضعت الى شبهات أهل الشرك والـ***ـتعطيل مع نقص من العرفان
واستنقصت أهل الهدى ورأيتهم*** في الناس كلغرباء في البلدان
ورأت عقول الناس دائرة على*** جمع الحطام وخدمة السلطان
وعلى المليحة والمليح وعشرة الـ***أحباب والأصحاب والاخوان
فاستوعرت ترك الجميع ولم تجد*** عوضا تلذ به من الاحسان
فالقلب ليس يقر ألا في انا***ء فهو دون الجسم ذو جولان
يبغي له سكنا يلذ بقربه*** فتراه شبه الواله الحيران
فيحب هذا ثم يهوى غيره*** فيظل منتقلا مدى الأزمان
لو نال كل مليحة ورياسة*** لم يطئن وكان ذا دوران
بل لو ينال بأسرها الدنيا لما*** قرت بما قد ناله العينان
نقل فؤادك حيث شئت من الهوى*** واختر لنفسك أحسن الانسان
فالقلب مضطر الى محبوبه الـ***أعلى فلا يغنيه حب ثان
وصلاحه وفلاحه ونعيمه*** تجريد هذا الحب للرحمن
فإذا تخلى منه أصبح حائرا*** ويعود في ذا الكون ذا هيمان  
فصل
في زهد أهل العلم والايمان وإيثارهم الذهب الباقي على الخزف الفاني 
لكن ذا الايمان يعلم أن هـ***ـذا كالظلال وكل هذا فان
كخيال طيف ما استتم زيارة*** الا وصبح رحيله بأذان
وسحابة طلعت بيوم صائف*** فالظل منسوخ بقرب زمان
وكزهرة وافى الربيع بحسنها*** او لامعا فكلاهما أخوان
أو كالسراب يلوح للظمآن في***وسط الهجير بمستوى القيعان
أو كالأماني طاب منها ذكرها*** بالقول واستحضارها بجنان
وهي الغرور رؤوس أموال المفا***ليس الألى اتجروا بلا أثمان
أو كالطعام يلذ عند مساغه***لكن عقباه كما تجدان
هذا هو المثل الذي ضرب الرسو***ل لها وذا في غاية التبيان  
وإذا أردت ترى حقيقتها فخذ*** منه مثالا واحدا ذا شان
أدخل بجهدك أصبعا في أليم وانـ***ـظر ما تعلقه اذا بعيان
هذا هو الدنيا كذا قال الرسو***ل ممثلا والحق ذو تبيان
وكذاك مثلها بظل الدوح في*** وقت الحرور لقائل الركبان
هذا ولو عدلت جناح بعوضة*** عند الاله الحق في الميزان
لم يسق منها كافرا من شربة*** ماء وكان الحق بالحرمان
تالله ما عقل امرئ قد باع ما*** يبقى بما هو مضمحل فان
هذا ويفتي ثم يقضي حاكما*** بالحجر من سفه لذا الانسان
اذ باع شيئا قدره فوق الذي*** يعتاضه من هذه الأثمان
فمن السفيه حقيقة ان كنت ذا*** عقل واكن العقل للسكران
والله لو أن القلوب شهدن منـ***ـا كان شأن غير هذا الشأن
نفس من الأنفاس هذا العيش ان*** قسناه بالعيش الطويل الثاني
يا خسة الشركاء مع عدم الوفا***ء وطول جفوتها من الهجران
هل فيك معتبر فيسلو عاشق*** بمصارع العشاق كل زمان
لكن على تلك لعيون غشاوة*** وعلى القلوب أكنة النسيان  
أخو البصائر حاضر متيقظ*** متفرد عن زمرة العميان
يسمو الى ذاك الرفيق الأرفع الأ***على وخلى اللعب للصبيان
الناس كلهم فصبيان وان*** بلغوا سوى الأفراد والوحدان
اذا ما رأى ما يشتهيه قال مو***عدك الجنان وجد في الأثمان
اذا أبت الا الجماح أعاضها*** بالعلم بعد حقائق الايمان
يرى من الخسران بيع الدائم الـ***ـباقي به يا ذلة الخسران
يرى مصارع أهله من حوله*** وقلوبهم كمراجل النيران
مسراتها هن الوقود فان خبت*** زادت سعيرا بالوقود الثاني
جاءوا فرادى مثل ما خلقوا بلا*** مال ولا أهل ولا اخوان
ما معهم شيء سوى الأعمال فهـ***ـي متاجر للنار أو لجنان
تسعى بهم أعمالهم سوقا الى الد***ارين سوق الخيل بالركبان
صبروا قليلا فاستراحوا دائما*** يا عزة التوفيق للانسان
حمدوا التقى عند الممات كذا السرى*** عند الصباح فحبذا الحمدان
وحدت بهم عزماتهم نحو العلى*** وسروا فما نزلوا الى نعمان
باعوا الذي يفنى من الخزف الخسيـ***ـي بدائم من خالص العقيان
رفعت لهم في السير اعلام السعا***دة والهدى يا ذلة الحيران
فتسابق الأقوام وابتدروا لها*** كتسابق الفرسان يوم رهان
وأخو الهوينا في الديار مخلف*** مع شكله يا خيبة الكسلان  
فصل
في رغبة قائلها الى من يقف عليها من أهل العلم والايمان أن يتجرد الى الله
ويحكم عليها بما يوجبه الدليل والبرهان، فان رأى حقا قبله وحمد
الله عليه وإن رأى باطلا عرف به وأرت اليه 
يا أيها القارئ لها اجلس مجلس الـ***ـحكم الأمين أتى له الخصمان
واحكم هداك الله حكما يشهد الـ***ـعقل الصريح به مع القرآن
واحبس لسانك برهة عن كفره*** حتى تعارضها بلا عدوان
فإذا فعلت فعنده أمثالها*** فنزال آخر دعوة الفرسان
فالكفر ليس سوى العناد ورد ما*** جاء الرسول به لقول فلان
فانظر لعلك هكذا دون الذي***قد قالها فتفوز بالخسران
فالحق شمس والعيون نواظر*** لا تختفي الا على العميان
والقلب يعمى عن هداه مثل ما*** تعمى وأعظم هذه العينان  
هذا وأني بعد ممتحن بأر***بعة وكلهم ذو أضغان
فظ غليظ جاهل متعلم*** ضخم العمامة واسع الأردان
متفيهف متضلع بالجهل ذو*** صلع وذو جلح من العرفان
مزجي البضاعة في العلوم وأنه*** زاج من الايهام والهذيان
يشكو الى الله الحقوق تظلما*** من جهله كشكاية الأبدان
من جاهل متطبب يفتي الورى*** ويحيل ذاك على قضا الرحمن
عجت فروج الخلق ثم دماؤهم*** وحقوقهم منه الى الديان
ما عنده علم سوى التكفير والتـ***ـبديع والتضليل والبهتان
فاذا تيقن أنه المغلوب عنـ***ـد تقابل الفرسان في الميدان
قال اشتكوه الى القضاة فانهم*** حكموا وألا أشكوه للسلطان
قولوا له هذا يحل الملك بل*** هذا يزيل الملك مثل فلان
فاعقره من قبل اشتداد الأمر منـ***ـه بقوة الاتباع والأعوان
واذا دعاكم للرسول وحكمه*** فادعوه كلكم لرأي فلان
واذا اجتمعتم في المجالس فالغو*** والغوا اذا ما احتج بالقرآن
واستنصروا بمحاضر وشهادة*** قد أصلحت بالرفق والاتقان
لا تسألوا الشهداء كيف تحملوا*** وبأي وقت بل بأي مكان
وارفوا شهادتهم ومشوا حالها*** بل أصلحوها غاية الامكان
واذا هم شهدوا فزكوهم ولا*** تصغوا لقول الجارح الطعان
قولوا العدالة منهم قطيعة*** لسنا نعارضها بقول فلان
ثبتت على الحكام بل حكموا بها*** فالطعن فيها ليس ذا امكان
من جاء يقدح فيهم فليتخذ***ظهرا كمثل جدارة الصوان
واذا هو استعدادهم فجوابكم*** أتردها بعداوة الديان  
فصل
في حال العدو الثاني 
أو حاسد قد بات يغلي صدره*** بعداوتي كالمرجل الملآن
لو قلت هذا البحر قال مكذبا*** هذا السراب يكون بالقيعان
أو قلت هذي الشمس قال مباهتا*** الشمس لم تطلع الى ذا الآن
أو قلت قال الله قال رسوله*** غضب الخبيث وجاء بالكتمان
أو حرف القرآن عن موضوعه*** تحريف كذاب على القرآن
صال النصوص عليه فهو بدفعها*** متوكل بالدأب والديان
فكلامه في النص عند خلافه*** من باب دفع الصائل الطعان
فالقصد دفع النص عن مدلوله*** كيلا يصول اذا التقى الزحفان 
فصل
في حال العدو الثالث 
والثالثل الأعمى المقلد ذينك الر***جلين قائد زمرة العميان
فاللعن والتكفير والتبديع والتـ***ـضليل والتفسيق بالعدوان
فاذا هم سألوه مستندا له***قال اسمعوا ما قاله الرجلان   
فصل
في حال العدو الرابع 
هذا ورابعهم وليس بكلبهم***حاشا الكلاب الآكلي الأنتان
خنزير طبع في خليقة ناطق*** متسوف بالكذب والبهتان
كالكلب يتبعهم يشمشم أعظما*** يرمونها والقوم للحمان
يتفكهون بها رخيصا سعرها*** ميتا بلا عوض ولا أثمان
هو فضلة في الناس لا علم ولا*** دين ولا تمكين ذي سلطان
فإذا رأى شرا تحرك يبتغي*** ذكرا كمثل تحرك الثعبان
ليزول منه أذى الكساد فينفق الـ***ـكلب العقور على ذكور الضان
فبقاؤه في الناس أعظم محنة*** من عسكر يعزى الى غازان
هذي بضاعة ضارب في الأرض يبـ***ـغي تاجرا يبتاع بالأثمان
وجد التجار جميعهم قد سافروا*** عن هذه البلدان والأوطان
الا الصعافقة الذين تكلفوا*** أن يتجروا فينا بلا أثمان
فهم الزبون لها فبالله ارحموا*** من بيعة من مفلس مديان
يا رب فارزقها بحقك تاجرا*** قد طاف بالآفاق والبلدان
ما كل كنقوش لديه أصفر*** ذهبا يراه خالص العقيان
وكذا الزجاج ودرة الغواص في*** تمييزه ما إن هما مثلان  
فصل
في توجه أهل السنة الى رب العالمين
أن ينصر دينه وكتابه ورسوله وعباده المؤمنين 
هذا ونصر الدين فرض لازم*** لا للكفاية بل على الأعيان
بيد وأما باللسان فان عجز***ت فبالتوجه والدعاء بحنان
ما بعد ذا والله للايمان حبـ***ـة خردل يا ناصر الايمان
بحياة وجهك خير مسئول به*** وبنور وجهك يا عظيم الشان
وبحق نعمتك التي أوليتها*** من غير ما عوض ولا أثمان
وبحق رحمتك التي وسعت جميع الـ***ـخلق محسنهم كذاك الجاني
وبحق أسماء لك الحسنى معا***نيها نعوت المدح للرحمن
وبحق حمدك وهو حمد واسع الـ***أكوان بل أضعاف ذي الأكوان
وبأنك الله الاله الحق معـ***ـبود الورى متقدس عن ثان
بل كل معبود سواك فباطل*** من دون عرشك للثرى التحتاني
وبك المعاذ ولا ملاذ سواك أنـ***ـت غياث كل ملدد لهفان
من ذاك للمضطر يسمعه سوا***ك يجيب دعوته مع العصيان
انّا توجهنا اليك لحاجة*** ترضيك طالبها أحق معان
فاجعل قضاها بعض أنعمك التي*** سبغت علينا منك كل زمان  
انصر كتابك والرسول ودينك الـ***ـعالي الذي أنزلت بالبرهان
واخترته دينا لنفسك واصطفيـ***ـت مقيمه من أمة الانسان
ورضيته دينا لمن ترضاه من*** هذا الورى هو قيم الأديان
وأقر عين رسولك المبعوث بالـ***ـدين الحنيف بنصره المتدان
وانصره بالنصر العزيز كمثل ما*** قد كنت تنصره بكل زمان
يا رب وانصر خير حزبينا على*** حزب الضلال وعسكر الشيطان
يا رب واجعل شر حزبينا فدى*** لخيارهم ولعسكر القرآن
يا رب واجعل حزبك المنصور أهـ***ـل تراحم وتواصل وتدان
يا رب وارحمهم من البدع التي*** قد أحدثت في الدين كل زمان
يا رب جنبهم طرائقها التي*** تفضي بسالكها الى النيران
يا رب واهدهم بنور الوحي كي*** يصلوا اليك فيظفروا بجنان
يا رب كن لهم وليا ناصرا*** واحفظهم من فتنة الفتان
وانصرهم يا رب بالحق الذي*** أنزلته يا منزل القرآن 
يا رب هم الغرباء قد*** لجأوا اليك وأنت ذو الاحسان
يا رب قد عادوا لأجلك كل*** هذا الخلق الا صادق الايمان
قد فارقوهم فيك أحوج ما هم*** دنيا اليهم في رضا الرحمن
ورضوا ولايتك التي من نالها*** نال الأمان ونال كل اماني
ورضوا بوحيك من سواه وما ار***تضوا بسواه من آراء ذي الهذيان
يا رب ثبتهم على الايمان واجـ***ـعلهم هداة التائه الحيران
وانصر على حزب النفاة عساكر الـ***إثبات أهل الحق والعرفان
وأقم لأهل السنة النبوية الـ***انصار وانصرهم بكل زمان
واجعلهم للمتقين أئمة*** وارزقهم صبرا مع الايقان
تهدي بأمرك لا بما قد أحدثوا*** ودعوا اليه الناس بالعدوان
وأعزهم بالحق وانصرهم به*** نصرا عزيزا أنت ذو السلطان
واغفر ذنوبهم وأصلح شأنهم*** فلأنت أهل العفو والغفران
ولك المحامد كلها حمدا كما*** يرضيك لا يفنى على الأزمان
ملك السموات العلى والأرض والـ*** ـموجود بعد ومنتهى الامكان
مما تشاء وراء ذلك كله*** حمدا بغير نهاية بزمان
وعلى رسولك أفضل الصلوات والتـ***ـسليم منك وأكمل الرضوان
وعلى صحابته جميعا والألى***تبعوهم من بعد بالاحسان
ورضوا ولايتك التي من نالها*** نال الأمان ونال كل اماني
ورضوا بوحيك من سواه وما ار***تضوا بسواه من آراء ذي الهذيان
يا رب ثبتهم على الايمان واجـ***ـعلهم هداة التائه الحيران
وانصر على حزب النفاة عساكر الـ***إثبات أهل الحق والعرفان
وأقم لأهل السنة النبوية الـ***انصار وانصرهم بكل زمان
واجعلهم للمتقين أئمة*** وارزقهم صبرا مع الايقان
تهدي بأمرك لا بما قد أحدثوا*** ودعوا اليه الناس بالعدوان
وأعزهم بالحق وانصرهم به*** نصرا عزيزا أنت ذو السلطان
واغفر ذنوبهم وأصلح شأنهم*** فلأنت أهل العفو والغفران
ولك المحامد كلها حمدا كما*** يرضيك لا يفنى على الأزمان
ملك السموات العلى والأرض والـ*** ـموجود بعد ومنتهى الامكان
مما تشاء وراء ذلك كله*** حمدا بغير نهاية بزمان
وعلى رسولك أفضل الصلوات والتـ***ـسليم منك وأكمل الرضوان
وعلى صحابته جميعا والألى***تبعوهم من بعد بالاحسان

----------


## ahmed taha

جزاك الله خيرا  
موضوع ولا اروع

----------

